# eBay Items III



## Doc

A new thread for eBay equip posts. The eBay II topic was getting a bit big at 31 pages.
So post your eBay spottings here. The eBay II topic is now closed, but still viewable.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## berto

If theres a group of melbourne brewers looking for grain storage etc. 

$150 for 50 * 60Lt drums


----------



## Lukes

:beerbang: 

Spot on Berto for grain or other storage.

I gave them a call and all good but I don't want 50.
They are happy to split the number.

Luke


----------



## Tony

bulk buy ?


----------



## Fammer

i'll take two, however i am in geelong


----------



## Lukes

Brewers,

Picked up 6 last night and are very happy.
Bit shabby looking on the outside but clean on the inside.
They will be great for grain as they seal tight.
Prob could use to ferment.


:beer:


----------



## Linz

For those with a snooker/billiard table at home

and more money than brains(what are billiard balls worth??)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Budweiser-set-of-Pr...3QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Fammer

61 x 20lt Fermenters....

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Large-plastic-barre...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ross

Fammer said:


> 61 x 20lt Fermenters....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Large-plastic-barre...1QQcmdZViewItem
> [post="116652"][/post]​



Now there's a bulk buy oportunity if I ever saw one...


----------



## Linz

Who they gunna complain to now?????

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/White-Labs-Pitchabl...bayphotohosting


----------



## Linz

Didnt say I was buying any.......


----------



## GMK

here are 2 Hienekin Kegs 20lts - local pick up sydney...
only 40.00 for the pair at the moment...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Heineken-20LT-alumi...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mika

Beer tap I think


----------



## Jye

EX Commercial icecream freezer with sliding lid.


----------



## Jazzafish

1 Micron Water Filter with garden hose fittings

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/WATER-FILTER-PUSH-O...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## voota

Im having a bit of a clearout of old brewing taps. Sorry about the shameless self promotion.

http://search.ebay.com.au/_W0QQsassZdelvootaQQhtZ-1


----------



## MVZOOM

Some containers in Melb - w/ taps 1 x 15l, 1 x 25l. Just what I want, but need in Sydney! 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/PLASTIC-WATER-CONTA...1QQcmdZViewItem

Maybe for lagering / storage?

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Tony

Brass Hot water pump that does resemble a march pump for $84

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/AUTOMATIC-PRESSURE-...1QQcmdZViewItem

Not sure what they are like but there are lost of them on here


----------



## Franko

seen this on ebay
OzKeg beer alcohol dispenser


----------



## Jye

4L Keg


----------



## Ross

Chippy said:


> Be quick for this one!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Beer-equipment-6-kettl...1QQcmdZViewItem
> [post="119479"][/post]​



That would look sooo good in my new shed :wub:


----------



## Bobby

rubbermaid cooler in adel. $40


----------



## Fammer

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Electric-Wine-Grape...1QQcmdZViewItem

grape crusher / grain mill electric


----------



## RobW

Cheap (so far) ice cream freezer in Qld:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Commercial-ice-cream-f...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## RobW

And another one in NSW:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Peters-Chest-Freezer_W...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## GMK

here is a nice Jarah Bar in the ACT - buy it now for 150.00

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beaut-Large-Bar_W0Q...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Doc

Anyone notice anything familiar on this pump clip ?



Doc


----------



## warrenlw63

Doc said:


> Anyone notice anything familiar on this pump clip ?
> 
> 
> 
> Doc
> [post="121730"][/post]​



Errrr..... Poor typography? :unsure: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Weizguy

Doc said:


> Anyone notice anything familiar on this pump clip ?
> 
> 
> 
> Doc
> [post="121730"][/post]​



Is it the white powder sitting on the last 2 letters of cask-conditioned?
How would I recognise that?

Does this mean that we have a problem with substance abuse,...
or with the logo?


----------



## Doc

I was referencing the picture 
Not sure where Dane got the image from, but if he bought it from iStockPhoto.com or similar then now issues.

Doc


----------



## johnno

20 litre urn in Melbourne.
Starting at $50.


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Water-urn-20-litres...1QQcmdZViewItem

cheers 
johnno


----------



## johnno

Cool Beer sign for the bar or poolroom.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BUBBLING-BEER-SIGN-...1QQcmdZViewItem


cheers
johnno


----------



## MVZOOM

Mega cheap fridge- $30, 30mins left!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/WESTINGHOUSE-SINGLE...1QQcmdZViewItem

In Melbourne...

Cheers - Mike


----------



## MVZOOM

And the perfect dispensing fridge - two kegs in a bar fridge format. I'd tae this if it was in Syd!
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/170-litre-Bar-Beer-...1QQcmdZViewItem

Damn!!! :angry:


----------



## MVZOOM

Und some cheap starting gear....

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-brew-beer-keg-...bayphotohosting

Cheers - Mike


----------



## MVZOOM

And an interesting thermostat solution:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...Y_BIN_Stores_IT

Le Cheap! I wonder if it does over 0Deg...?

Cheets -Mike


----------



## Doogiechap

Has anyone used/ had experience with this ?
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Millet Man

Doogiechap said:


> Has anyone used/ had experience with this ?
> Cheers
> Doug
> [post="122738"][/post]​



Doug,

I use them as my kegging option and they work fine. You need to prime them just like a big bottle (I bulk prime) and I have not found any issue with flavour differences compared to bottling. Only picks up yeast in the first 500ml or so then comes out clear. Fits easily on a shelf in the fridge.

When I can justify getting a fourth fridge or chest freezer I may convert to SS kegs but for now these work well for me.

$31 is cheap c.f. LHBS prices.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Fammer

8000lt SS fermenter anyone?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2x-White-Winemaking...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Phrak

Not ebay, but Grays online:
http://www.graysonline.com.au/lot.asp?LOT_ID=731495
"PLEASS `SUPERCHILLER` BEVERAGE LINE CHILLER, WITH TWIN 3 HEAD FONTS"

http://www.graysonline.com.au/lot.asp?LOT_ID=731496
APPLIED BEVERAGE SYSTEMS ICEBANK LINE COOLER, MODEL MAXI TEMP, WITH SINGLE 3 HEAD FONT, (TAPS MISSING)

http://www.graysonline.com.au/lot.asp?LOT_ID=731499
BEER LINE INC. GUAGES, QTY ASSORTED SPARE PARTS, TUBING TO COOLROOM 

See links for photos.

Tim.


----------



## razz

All those interested in Jye's peristaltic pump might consider this.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/12-24v-Peristaltic-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## RobW

Perhaps a tad slow though at 30 mL/m


----------



## SpecialK

Tony said:


> Brass Hot water pump that does resemble a march pump for $84
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/AUTOMATIC-PRESSURE-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Not sure what they are like but there are lost of them on here
> [post="118704"][/post]​



Nope, that's not a March pump. From a quick glance I'd say it's a simple pressure boosting pump, mainly made in Italy or China. Sometimes found in caravans and the like where people don't want to use a hand operated pump. It wouldn't be Mag drive either so there is always a chance of contamination on food/beverage applications.

good price though.

Cheers
K.K.


----------



## berto

Phrak said:


> Not ebay, but Grays online:
> http://www.graysonline.com.au/lot.asp?LOT_ID=731495
> "PLEASS `SUPERCHILLER` BEVERAGE LINE CHILLER, WITH TWIN 3 HEAD FONTS"
> 
> http://www.graysonline.com.au/lot.asp?LOT_ID=731496
> APPLIED BEVERAGE SYSTEMS ICEBANK LINE COOLER, MODEL MAXI TEMP, WITH SINGLE 3 HEAD FONT, (TAPS MISSING)
> 
> http://www.graysonline.com.au/lot.asp?LOT_ID=731499
> BEER LINE INC. GUAGES, QTY ASSORTED SPARE PARTS, TUBING TO COOLROOM
> 
> See links for photos.
> 
> Tim.
> [post="123600"][/post]​




I'm chasing these chillers. Hopefully they dont get too exxy. But the old coke line and cellar equip. looks pretty scungy


----------



## razz

RobW said:


> Perhaps a tad slow though at 30 mL/m
> [post="123638"][/post]​


Doh !


----------



## Jye

3 Stainless steel kegs

Could be the beginnings of an all grain setup?


----------



## RobW

Kegging system, Sunshine coast - ends in an hour

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-brew-beer-keg-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## RobW

and one in Sale, Vic:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Fridge-beer_W0QQite...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fifteenbeerslater

Check out KEG freezer holds more than six kegs.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...AMESE%3AIT&rd=1

My Webpage


----------



## Uncle Fester

Obviously a fridge doesn't cut it for temperature control anymore ??? :blink: 

10 Green Bottles, hanging on the wall...


----------



## Batz

This one looks a big scarey,but may interest someone

Party keg of sorts

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/PORTABLE-ALUMINIUM-...1QQcmdZViewItem

Batz


----------



## johnno

120 + Home Brew bottles, 750ml long and short neck 

Currently at $5.50 in NSW

johnno


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/120-Home-Brew-bottl...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Hutch

RobW said:


> and one in Sale, Vic:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Fridge-beer_W0QQite...1QQcmdZViewItem
> [post="123879"][/post]​



Cannot believe my eyes!
1 fridge 2 Corny kegs and a CO2 reg.
$25  . SOLD  
There's one very happy brewer in Sale tonight!


----------



## pharmaboy

Hutch said:


> RobW said:
> 
> 
> 
> and one in Sale, Vic:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Fridge-beer_W0QQite...1QQcmdZViewItem
> [post="123879"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot believe my eyes!
> 1 fridge 2 Corny kegs and a CO2 reg.
> $25  . SOLD
> There's one very happy brewer in Sale tonight!
> [post="125215"][/post]​
Click to expand...


The only way you'd be happy in Sale, is if you'd never travelled! 

If the fair price is say $150, then that means people are prepared to pay $125 just so they dont have to go to sale!


----------



## Batz

Nice double font with taps,disconnects and line

Brand new $229. Brisbane

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HOME-BREW-DOUBLE-BE...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Batz

Now this is nice!

I bet plenty of breweries could use this

Stainless beer coil

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-Coil-Stainless...1QQcmdZViewItem

Batz


----------



## bighanno

What the.........................

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/REFRIGERATION-UNIT-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## johnno

40 lovely Grolsch bottles in Sydney.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Two-boxes-of-Grolsc...1QQcmdZViewItem

Cheers
johnno


----------



## Hutch

Nice looking party temprite in Melbourne South East...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Temprite-Miracle-Ic...bayphotohosting


----------



## Jye

34 kg co2 cylinder


----------



## normell

Jye said:


> 34 kg co2 cylinder
> [post="125676"][/post]​


So how would you refill, dont they remain the property of BOC or air Liquide, and you rent the bottle :blink: :huh:


----------



## Jye

No idea, but if goes cheap it may be worth grabing and finding out.


----------



## pokolbinguy

Aslong as the tank is "in date" then you can get it re-filled.... some homebrew shops refill or you can go to boc etc and get it refilled. the only difference is that the bottle is yours (you own it) instead of boc etc renting it to you. they are generally fairl expensive (i would suspect a new bottle that size would bee $600 + new). boc renting is good if you are willing to get ripped off and not buy your own bottle... but they keep them in service.

if i had the space and was close enough i would buy it (given it was in date).


----------



## pokolbinguy

OH and on the refilling bit... its just like getting a bbq gas bottle filled.... except with CO2....


----------



## crozdog

Grays not Ebay

Stainless bling

REFRIGERATOR, ALL STAINLESS STEEL, KIRBY, 500MM WIDE X 1500MM HIGH X 600MM, 5 ADJUSTABLE SHELVES, 240 VOLT , ID # 10889 (77610-103) 
$150

Crozdog


----------



## Phrak

More from Grays:

BOTTLE WASHER CABINET TYPE
http://www.graysonline.com.au/lot.asp?LOT_ID=745691#

Could be interesting!


----------



## Thunderlips

pokolbinguy said:


> OH and on the refilling bit... its just like getting a bbq gas bottle filled.... except with CO2....
> [post="125888"][/post]​



I thought the general consensus around here is that the likes of BOC etc wont fill a bottle that does not belong to them. I've got a little 1.5kg bottle which I own and nobody around my area wants to touch it. I got close once until the fire extinguisher mob realised the bottle said "food grade co2" and then they didn't want to touch it either.
I really should have taken that sticker off


----------



## Batz

I had the same problem with the food grade sticker,I removed it and now get it fill no worries  

Fire extinguisher mob as well,try the little guys not Wormells etc

Batz


----------



## Thunderlips

Batz said:


> Fire extinguisher mob as well,try the little guys not Wormells etc
> [post="126287"][/post]​



Will do Batz, ta.


----------



## MVZOOM

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GAS-REGULATOR-DUEL-...1QQcmdZViewItem

Dual Stage Reg - sub $50....


----------



## bindi

Keg freezer [fridge] In Melb.


----------



## bindi

Andale 4 way font good price  don't need one now  .


----------



## Morrie0069

2 Kegs, tap, fermenter and bits and pieces - local pickup in Sydney.

Kegs and bits


----------



## bugwan

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Westinghouse-320-Ch...1QQcmdZViewItem

320 litre chest freezer in New South Wales. In top nick by the looks...

No good for me in VIC though ;-(


----------



## WildebeestAttack

Anyone looking to upsize?

May not be thick enough SS for a kettle, but still tempting.

 100L SS Vessel


----------



## Millet Man

WildebeestAttack said:


> Anyone looking to upsize?
> 
> May not be thick enough SS for a kettle, but still tempting.
> 
> 100L SS Vessel
> [post="126594"][/post]​



That's not a tank!

This is a tank!

750 litre SS Tank

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## crozdog

coolroom without motor 

Click here

It's at Rossmore NSW (wherever that is...)

4 days to go, $200 no bids yet


----------



## crozdog

make your own wort chiller with this copper tubing


This one is for the Victorians as it is pickup only... unless you want a drive

Click here

And to think I paid over $100 for a 18m roll.........


----------



## lucas

2 kegs $91.20 buy it now

If I were to buy those, what other stuff would I need? they seem to underline the fact that they are ball lock? is that non-standard?


----------



## johnno

30 Grolsch bottles in Sydney I think.

Forrestville.


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SEAL-GROLSCH-BEER-B...1QQcmdZViewItem

cheers
johnno


----------



## RobW

lucas said:


> 2 kegs $91.20 buy it now
> 
> If I were to buy those, what other stuff would I need? they seem to underline the fact that they are ball lock? is that non-standard?
> [post="126876"][/post]​



When you add on the $30 postage you might be better to get one you know works for $80 from a HBS.


----------



## lucas

RobW said:


> lucas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 kegs $91.20 buy it now
> 
> If I were to buy those, what other stuff would I need? they seem to underline the fact that they are ball lock? is that non-standard?
> [post="126876"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you add on the $30 postage you might be better to get one you know works for $80 from a HBS.
> [post="126947"][/post]​
Click to expand...

good point, with postage its like $120 vs $160 and its probably worth the $40 for the first two just so i get a feel how everything works before i start trying to fix stuff


----------



## T.D.

They are unconditioned too so you need to add at least another $15-$20 for new o-rings etc. I would much rather buy one from a HBS that is pressure tested and ready to roll right off the bat.


----------



## johnno

1630 grolsch bottles. Plus 51 1.5 litre bottles.


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Grolsch-Bottles-wit...1QQcmdZViewItem



Save your money and put together an AG system.


----------



## pokolbinguy

WOW thats alot of grolsch bottles... Good way to get your own beer warehouse started


----------



## johnno

pokolbinguy said:


> WOW thats alot of grolsch bottles... Good way to get your own beer warehouse started
> [post="127070"][/post]​




And some of them even have beer in them.



cheers
johnno


----------



## Hutch

johnno said:


> 1630 grolsch bottles. Plus 51 1.5 litre bottles.
> 
> Save your money and put together an AG system.
> [post="127069"][/post]​



2 Grand!!! Imagine the kegging system you could set up for even half that... Stuff Grolsch bottles IMHO.


----------



## pokolbinguy

Yes thats very true... i know what i would rather spend $2000 on other than grolsch bottles..... like travelling to europe to drink grolsch from tap  

would be a good bargain for bottles if you won the auction at a low price .... like $10


----------



## bindi

I have 270 Grolsch bottles and dozens?? <_< HEAPS of 750ml bottles and only one third of them full  I still bottle for take-away etc. If you are in SE Qld and want any PM me, I am buying more kegs in the morning [need the cash].


----------



## bugwan

Guys, eBay has listed a 320 litre chest freezer (Buy it now) for $100!!

Linky

Cheers, wish I could grab it - again it's NSW, pick up only...


----------



## Batz

bugwan said:


> Guys, eBay has listed a 320 litre chest freezer (Buy it now) for $100!!
> 
> Linky
> 
> Cheers, wish I could grab it - again it's NSW, pick up only...
> [post="127219"][/post]​




That's a good buy!
Wish I could get my beery little hands on that one.

Batz


----------



## Doogiechap

Has anyone had experience positive or otherwise with these self contained kegs ?



Edit :Inserted piccy for lazy folk like me


----------



## Millet Man

Anyone in Brissy looking for a HLT/Boiler, 40lt urn here.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Chad

lucas said:


> 2 kegs $91.20 buy it now
> 
> If I were to buy those, what other stuff would I need? they seem to underline the fact that they are ball lock? is that non-standard?
> [post="126876"][/post]​


I took a chance and recently bought 2 non-reconditioned kegs from this seller which arrived yesterday for a grand total of $101.50 which included postage.
Both came very pressurised, I highly doubt there are any leaks. Apart from a good clean/sanitise and removing the labels from one of them, I don't think I will have to do a single thing to them. The lid seals were nearly perfect in condition, and there were no dings in the sides. :beerbang: 
Maybe I got lucky, but they were definitely a great buy. I'd have to say they were better than my other kegs which I ordered directly from overseas.

I just thought I'd provide some feedback on these items from this particular seller. And just for the record, no I am not the seller or do I even know the person.


----------



## Josh

Batz said:


> bugwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, eBay has listed a 320 litre chest freezer (Buy it now) for $100!!
> 
> Linky
> 
> Cheers, wish I could grab it - again it's NSW, pick up only...
> [post="127219"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good buy!
> Wish I could get my beery little hands on that one.
> 
> Batz
> [post="127224"][/post]​
Click to expand...

It just so happens my mate is the new town planner in Blayney. Hoping my bid holds up. Long way to go for someone not planning a trip out there.


----------



## n00ch

Anyone in Melb looking a for 20ltr birko urn for a smallish HLT?

Clicky


----------



## jgriffin

Millet Man said:


> Anyone in Brissy looking for a HLT/Boiler, 40lt urn here.
> 
> Cheers, Andrew.
> [post="127739"][/post]​



Warning, don't buy it. I've got one just like it, they are not powered, they are simply a large insulated container, with a thick dual wall setup and with sand in the middle. You could possibly insert an element, but it would be a lot of trouble.


----------



## Millet Man

jgriffin said:


> Millet Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone in Brissy looking for a HLT/Boiler, 40lt urn here.
> 
> Cheers, Andrew.
> [post="127739"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warning, don't buy it. I've got one just like it, they are not powered, they are simply a large insulated container, with a thick dual wall setup and with sand in the middle. You could possibly insert an element, but it would be a lot of trouble.
> [post="128085"][/post]​
Click to expand...


Oops! Should have read the fine print. Might be OK for a mash tun though with a false bottom installed.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## GMK

jgriffin said:


> Millet Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone in Brissy looking for a HLT/Boiler, 40lt urn here.
> 
> Cheers, Andrew.
> [post="127739"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warning, don't buy it. I've got one just like it, they are not powered, they are simply a large insulated container, with a thick dual wall setup and with sand in the middle. You could possibly insert an element, but it would be a lot of trouble.
> [post="128085"][/post]​
Click to expand...



i reckon it would make a good 40ltr mash tun.


----------



## razz

Have we already done this ?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CIDER-BARREL-GENUIN...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## razz

Yep, should have searched first. :blink:


----------



## coolum brewer

BIG new chest freezer with digital temperature control from +3 to -25C Link


----------



## pokolbinguy

Whole keg setup including fridge... $550... Blacktown, Sydney 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-Keg-Syste...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jye

11L Stainless Keg


----------



## Thunderlips

coolum brewer said:


> BIG new chest freezer with digital temperature control from +3 to -25C Link
> [post="128281"][/post]​


Delivery cost to Melbourne, $314.
Ouch!


----------



## pint of lager

It doesn't really merit it's very own topic, so have included it in the ebay thread.

Aldi have very cheap thermometers starting tomorrow, Thursday. $2.99.

There are various styles, that cover different ranges. One for the fridge, one for the oven and one for room temp. Not good enough to brew with, but good for a general cheap idea as to what temp the brew room is.


----------



## pokolbinguy

TODAYS AUCTION IS FOR

THE HOME BREWER WHO HAS EVERY THING

THIS IS THE ULTIMATE

BEER FRIDGE

COMPLETE WITH 3 TAPS FITTINGS FOR POST MIXKEGS [NO KEGS]

GAS GAUGE

NO BOTTLE

WILL HOLD 4 POST MIX KEGS

4 SLABS OF GROG

2 SLABS OF COKE

1 DOZ GLASSERS

1 DOZ LARGE BOTTLES

AND ABOUT 24 LADIES DRINKS

ITS IN PERFECT WORKING ORDER

IT WILL HOLD ALL YOUR HOME BREW

IT WILL ALSO HOLD DRINKS FOR THE KIDS

WITH SPACE FOR MUMMY/S DRINKS

I AM UPDATING FOR A LARGER ONE

SELLING FRIDGE AND FITTINGS ONLY

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HOME-BREW-BEER-FRID...1QQcmdZViewItem

$1000


----------



## pokolbinguy

COMPLETE HOME BREW KIT

COMPLETE HOME BREW KIT COMES WITH

3 X 20 LITRE KEGS

BEER TAP, HOSES AND TRAY

6 X FLEMENTERS

4 X 20 LITRE DRUMS

10 KG'S OF DEXTROSE

STERILIZER, BUBLERS AND UTENSILS

ALL IN GOOD CONDITION READY FOR INSATLATION AND USE

PICK UP ONLY FROM BRAY PARK brisbane, Queensland, Australia

Starts @ $200.00


----------



## gyro

Any one after a post-mix keg, 2 gauge reg and disconnects

 linky


----------



## pokolbinguy

HOME BREW SET, FRIDGE,2 KEGS,REG,TAP,LINES,SNAPFITTINGS

THIS IS A COMPLETE HOME BREW SET UP.ALL YOU NEED IS A BREW, GAS AND TO PLUG IT IN!!

HAWKESBURY, New South Wales, Australia

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HOME-BREW-SET-FRIDG...1QQcmdZViewItem

Starts @ $200.00


----------



## Ash in Perth

Keep your eye on what you are paying for postage and what they actually pay (check the attached post slip). a guy over east charged my $29 for postage and it only really cost $12.75. im having trouble getting the difference back from him.


----------



## n00ch

I think you will find they can really put what ever they want for postage and "handling" and just say its the handling bit that cost that extra moolah.


----------



## Jye

Ash in Perth said:


> Keep your eye on what you are paying for postage and what they actually pay (check the attached post slip). a guy over east charged my $29 for postage and it only really cost $12.75. im having trouble getting the difference back from him.



This is a way of decreasing their ebay fees, since the fee is only based on the sale price and doesn't include postage.


----------



## muga

Ash in Perth said:


> Keep your eye on what you are paying for postage and what they actually pay (check the attached post slip). a guy over east charged my $29 for postage and it only really cost $12.75. im having trouble getting the difference back from him.


When bidding you should always check the postage costs, add the postage to your bid ammount and only bid what your willing to pay for the item in total.


----------



## Fammer

THIS IS INSANE!

- Someone in QLD buy this now, for grain storage or anything!!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/STAINLESS-STEEL-STO...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## goatherder

Fammer said:


> THIS IS INSANE!
> 
> - Someone in QLD buy this now, for grain storage or anything!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/STAINLESS-STEEL-STO...1QQcmdZViewItem



it would make one hell of a fermenter


----------



## Chad

Jye said:


> Ash in Perth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your eye on what you are paying for postage and what they actually pay (check the attached post slip). a guy over east charged my $29 for postage and it only really cost $12.75. im having trouble getting the difference back from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a way of decreasing their ebay fees, since the fee is only based on the sale price and doesn't include postage.
Click to expand...

That's right, if your placing a bid then you are accepting the postage costs as well, and the seller is not obliged to refund the difference between listed postage cost and actual cost.

Personally, I don't purchase items from such sellers as I consider it fraud.


----------



## Justin

From above, I agree it's a cheap way of sticking you for an extra few bucks. Stand your ground when you see the shipping charges are over priced. Don't pay and ask for a more realistic shipping price (you can usually work out what it should cost via AusPost website).

Or. Don't bid unless you get a postage quote.

I've had one or two non paying bidders lately and was a little amused when I actually found out how ebay deals with non-paying bidders-basically they don't. This is a piss weak stance on ebay's behalf IMO because the only way to recoup your listing and final value fees is if you lodge a mutual agreement with the seller to not complete the transaction. This means that the seller doesn't get any record of being a non-paying bidder and all these issues then remain hidden. Makes ebay look like a happy little bidding heaven were everything runs smoothly and everyone's happy. It's far from the truth.

To make things worse if your seller doesn't agree to your mutual withdrawal just out of spite then you lose your listing and fees money anyway. I think it's crap that your refund relies on the person at screwed you round in the first place.

I hate ebay and their policies but unfortunately it is one of the few ways to sell and buy obscure things.


----------



## Bobby

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Sports-Drink-GATORA...1QQcmdZViewItem

Sports Drink GATORADE Tub 37.8L Brand new in box
Can pick up from Ferny Hills or Geegung, on Brisbane's northside


----------



## peas_and_corn

Make a nice mash tun!


----------



## Chad

Bobby said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Sports-Drink-GATORA...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Sports Drink GATORADE Tub 37.8L Brand new in box
> Can pick up from Ferny Hills or Geegung, on Brisbane's northside


So here's the deal. For not bidding on this item which I already am, I won't come around to your place and steal your hops. h34r:  Call it the brewer's code.


----------



## macr

A unique beer dispensing system in a wheelie bin. What more can I say!
http://tinyurl.com/qs3h4
Or view the .pdf that I made 

View attachment A_unique_beer_dispensing_system_in_a_wheelie_bin.pdf


----------



## Doc

macr said:


> A unique beer dispensing system in a wheelie bin. What more can I say!
> http://tinyurl.com/qs3h4



I think he is dreaming with the Buy it now price $4500.

Doc


----------



## macr

Hell yeah. Way too expensive for what it is. $1.5k is more like it at most.


----------



## goatherder

200 x 30ml freestanding polycarbonate tubes, autoclavable, look good for storing yeast.

linky


----------



## Bobby

Fridge 380 LTR OLDER STYLE FRIDGE IN GOOD WORKING CONDITION menai $30


----------



## johnno

Grolsch bottles in SA.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Grolsch-beer-bottle...1QQcmdZViewItem

cheers
johnno


----------



## pokolbinguy

Portable party keg with two sodastream gas bottles, reg, ss connector.

$100.00 start

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-Keg-for-the-Ho...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bugwan

500 litre Electrolux chest freezer - Buy it Now for $150!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Electrolux-500ltr-C...1QQcmdZViewItem

Nice looking unit for anyone near Newcastle...


----------



## MVZOOM

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HOOVER-ORCHARD-300L...1QQcmdZViewItem

CHeep, cheeep - clean and frikin CHEEEP! Keg fridge in Mel.

Cheers - Mike


----------



## MVZOOM

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/old-9-gal-stainless...1QQcmdZViewItem

Thinking about getting this, as it's from a defunct brewery, so should be legal? Would anyone know if having that hatch in it be a problem, for use as a boiler? 

Anyone seen one of these before?

Cheers - Mike


----------



## PhilS

MVZOOM said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/old-9-gal-stainless...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thinking about getting this, as it's from a defunct brewery, so should be legal? Would anyone know if having that hatch in it be a problem, for use as a boiler?
> 
> Anyone seen one of these before?
> 
> Cheers - Mike



Would be a shame to have this cut up for a mail box as stated in the listing. Couldn't see any reason why it wouldn't be illegal to own when it's this old.


----------



## Batz

Those old kegs are legal and very nice,heavy duty stainless

Jazzman has on of these as a kettle

Batz


----------



## Finite

Anyone in Victoria dont let this one go for 0.99 cents!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/55L-2-piece-Willow-...bayphotohosting


----------



## normell

Finite said:


> Anyone in Victoria dont let this one go for 0.99 cents!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/55L-2-piece-Willow-...bayphotohosting



Thanks Finite
I've got it at the moment, but I say I'll get swamped soon :blink:


----------



## Jazman

Batz said:


> Those old kegs are legal and very nice,heavy duty stainless
> 
> Jazzman has on of these as a kettle
> 
> Batz





I use ali now but it was a good kettle, tangent got it now


----------



## Steve

Insulated fermenting box - prolly fit a couple of fermenters in it.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ICE-BOX-ESKY-PARTY-...1QQcmdZViewItem

Cheers
Steve


----------



## RobW

Kettle or HLT in Adelaide:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...bayphotohosting


----------



## aspro

Nice cheap snap lock tap 

Under 3 hours $20

Cheers Aspro


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BREWERY-TAP-TOP-DIS...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## devo

Jeez, I'm wondering what potential I could see with one of these? B) 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...%3APIC&rd=1


----------



## T.D.

That's quite cheap really. Don't know if it would be solid enough for heating etc though...


----------



## devo

T.D. said:


> That's quite cheap really. Don't know if it would be solid enough for heating etc though...



Would agree unless it was an all electric HLT of sorts?

Possibly a nice storage/conditioning/fermentation tank?


----------



## Fammer

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/STAINLESS-STEEL-TAN...1QQcmdZViewItem

Try one of these on for size, conical with a outlet for a tap on the bottom too. Screw lid...the works!!


----------



## lou

anyone into fly sparging - this is a must have surely

link
:beerbang: 

lou


----------



## Doc

lou said:


> anyone into fly sparging - this is a must have surely
> 
> link
> :beerbang:
> 
> lou



As long as your batch size is in the thousands of litres. 

Doc


----------



## Linz

Doc said:


> lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone into fly sparging - this is a must have surely
> 
> link
> :beerbang:
> 
> lou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as your batch size is in the thousands of litres.
> 
> Doc
Click to expand...



and you're cleaning your tuns.....


----------



## Batz

Kegging set up complete ,includes freezer 3 kegs all the gear,fermenters and stuff too.
Buy now $425.00 

Sydney
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...OSI_PR4_PCN_BIX

Batz


----------



## sah

Autoclave

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...=ADME:B:SS:AU:1

Scott


----------



## Uncle Fester

Would this mill be useful? Or would it pulverise the grain into flour??

EBAY Link

M :chug:


----------



## Tony

By making your own flour with a Grinding Mill as and when you need it, your body absorbs all the goodness that nature packed into her wonderful seed grains. You get to enjoy all the delicate oils and vitamins that are so important to your health, but so easily lost or damaged in the commercial milling process.

The flour you'll produce from a Grinding Mill is very soft and smooth. You'll feel the slight oiliness of the natural life-giving wheat germ. This type of flour will take on moisture fast, is easy for the body to digest and utilise, and (if you like the taste of fresh quality ingredients) will enrich the taste of everything you make from it.






Does this answer that.

Looks like a meat mincer.

id be investing in something made for cracking not gringing and with a screw id sat this is made for grinding.

cheers


----------



## mika

Couple of people on here use them, search for Poker-whats-it


----------



## Batz

I used one of those for sometime while doing partials.
They are not exellent but they are a good starting point,if you can only afford this go for it,there will always be a market for it again on this site.
And you can get a fair crush with it too,takes about 10 minutes to get it correct,then lock it in Eddie.

Batz

PS Wonder where mine is now? Was it Goat the bought it?


----------



## poppa joe

I bought one similar to that at markets $20.00(with swirly type plates on it)Adjustable
for what ever crush..I think they call it a Porket OR Barley crusher..
Waiting to get some grains...Could only get crushed grains here.. 
Crushed a little crystal..Seems to work OK..
Cheers
PJ


----------



## crozdog

1 x 18l corny keg, 20l cube, regulator, disconnects & tap. 

In Adelaide, pickup only

I think this is cheap

Crozdog


----------



## crozdog

104l stainless tank. Could be modified to make a boil kettle. Starting bid $50, pickup from Castle Hill in Sydney

104l stainless steel tank


----------



## Bidtfaun

neat little plate heat exchanger for home brew applications
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Plate-Chiller-heat-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Samwise Gamgee

Hmmmm looks familiar


----------



## James Squire

Geez that looks like a great Plate Chiller....  

Maybe Brizzybrew could look into selling something like that! h34r: 

Sorry Bidtfaun, the joke is that that is a product from Mashmaster (aka Brizzybrew)

JS


----------



## Bidtfaun

"ah I see" said the sober one


----------



## Uncle Fester

25 Litre kettle for smallish boils.

Linky

And another 40 litre beastie

Another Linky

[Edit - added second item - Its a slow Sunday Morning :blink: ]


----------



## Sammus

Water heater...could be useful for heating sparge water, 9gal

Link

ends soon tho!

edit: fix link


----------



## Goat

Yep - I've got those kegs for HLT and Boiler - and they are great. They also have a 3/4" threaded socket at the bottom for connecting of ball valves - well, mine do anyway... You will have to weld a plate over the the bung hole in the middle though


----------



## Jye

Adelaide CO2 Fire Extinguisher


----------



## Batz

Brand new 3 Gallon kegs
$195.00

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-Home-Brew-Beer-...1QQcmdZViewItem



Batz


----------



## Samwise Gamgee

Some (2) unique 60L kegs with ball lock fittings

60L Kegs


Edit: Price so far $350.00 for both


----------



## Sammus

Nice 20L glass cylinder with stop and what likes like an outlet, would be awsome for a fermentor!

Link


----------



## Ross

Samwise Gamgee said:


> Some (2) unique 60L kegs with ball lock fittings
> 
> 60L Kegs
> 
> 
> Edit: Price so far $350.00 for both



What's a "fat lock" connection?


----------



## Tony

kind of hard to describe that one in words mate.

I have a tooheys beer systems catalogue that the pubs use and it has pics.

there are fatlock, pushlock and taplock fittings, My naughty keg uses pinlock fittings.

google turned up nothing.

sorry mate


----------



## Bobby

*Beer Keg brew kit system complete*
_Contents of this kit: -

4 x 18lt Kegs in very good condition

2 x Fermenters complete with all accessories

1 x Fridge pouring tap, std.

1 x Regulator, gas.

1 x Gas bottle, this is on hire & can be signed over.

4 x Tins of brew

2 x Rewing buckets

1 x Barrel of assorted mixing utensiles & accessories. _

in cairns. going for $100. Link.


----------



## Phrak

Bobby said:


> in cairns. going for $100.


 Yeah saw that one a while ago, but it's pickup only unfortunately.

Good deal though!

Tim.


----------



## Jye

Kegging setup in Brisbane with an Air-Up co2 cylinder.


----------



## Ross

Jye said:


> Kegging setup in Brisbane with an Air-Up co2 cylinder.



$599 - "Tell him he's dreamin..."  You can pick that up for less buying individually.

cheer Ross


----------



## Batz

Old beer font plus tap for just $20.00
Bit of a clean up,perhaps it could be spray painted,$20.00 you could afford to play around with this one

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/OLD-BEER-FONT-AND-B...1QQcmdZViewItem

Batz


----------



## BottleBitch

Ranco controllers that can be used to control HLT or Ferm Fridge, works out to $85-$90aud including del, which is not bad because they are a very good controller, here is the two links

ETC-111000 Ranco Digital Temp Control 120/208/240V

ETC-111000 Ranco Digital Temp Control 120/208/240V

I have just put a order in for one of them

Cheers :blink: 

Brett


----------



## Samwise Gamgee

Beer Chiller here


----------



## warrenlw63

Samwise Gamgee said:


> Beer Chiller here



Would probably make a good heat exchanger for a HERMS too with a bit of stuffing around. Would allow you to leave your HLT as a separate unit.  

Warren -


----------



## Thunderlips

Herbstoffe said:


> Ranco controllers that can be used to control HLT or Ferm Fridge, works out to $85-$90aud including del, which is not bad because they are a very good controller, here is the two links
> Brett


Brett, excuse my ignorance, are these anything like the the growarm units that you simply plug the fridge into or do you need some kind of electrical skills to set it up?
Here's a growarm pic...
http://www.herpshop.com.au/pictures/hs_ProbeThermostat.jpg


----------



## Steve

How funny is this:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Inflatable-Palm-Tre...1QQcmdZViewItem

I reckon it'd suit Guest Lurkers bar :beer: 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## big d

Your not half wrong there steve.Ive been to gl,s bar and one at each end would look the grouse.

Big D


----------



## Doc

Keg fridge in Melb. 1 day to go and sitting at $10.
Already has one hole for a tap shank.
link

Doc


----------



## crozdog

Herbstoffe said:


> Ranco controllers that can be used to control HLT or Ferm Fridge, works out to $85-$90aud including del, which is not bad because they are a very good controller, here is the two links
> 
> ETC-111000 Ranco Digital Temp Control 120/208/240V
> 
> ETC-111000 Ranco Digital Temp Control 120/208/240V
> 
> I have just put a order in for one of them
> 
> Cheers :blink:
> 
> Brett



Brett,

make sure you use a solid state relay or a much higher rated relay on the output as the spec on these units is 2.9A @240v. You want to ensure you can comfortably handle at least 10A on the control side (a 2400watt heater element will draw 10A).

Beers

Crozdog


----------



## Doc

Wilson Water Heater up for grabs again.
Currently $50 with four hours to go. 
Sydney.
Link

Beers,
Doc


----------



## big d

No bids and an hour and a half to go Doc.Its got the shine bling factor and would look the grouse in any brewery.If only freight were not a factor.  

Big D


----------



## Josh

3 mins. Tossing it up, but I dunno about the 90 minute to boil. I may email the seller and negotiate off eBay.


----------



## Uncle Fester

Doc said:


> Wilson Water Heater up for grabs again.
> Currently $50 with four hours to go.
> Sydney.
> Link
> 
> Beers,
> Doc



Easy Peasy.... Thanks for the heads-up Doc!

Fess


----------



## big d

Sold to dugong.Hope it goes towards making fine hand crafted beer.


----------



## Doc

Doc said:


> Keg fridge in Melb. 1 day to go and sitting at $10.
> Already has one hole for a tap shank.
> link
> 
> Doc



Is chv055 an AHB member ?
A keg fridge for $41, predrilled for one tap.
Nice.

Doc


----------



## Samwise Gamgee

Anybody want a Harrier Jump Jet?

Currently at 75,100 British Pounds.

No postage


----------



## Timmo

20 x 473ml Grolsch Beer Bottles

Link


----------



## Stuster

Samwise Gamgee said:


> Anybody want a Harrier Jump Jet?
> 
> Currently at 75,100 British Pounds.
> 
> No postage




Damn. If only there was postage on this. :lol:


----------



## big d

Harrier jump jet is just the vehicle im after for pub hops.Unfortunately it comes without engines. :angry: 

Cheers
Big D


----------



## homebrewworld.com

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/STOCKPOT-STAINLESS-...1QQcmdZViewItem


100L pot !!

hope the link works ?


----------



## GMK

Here is a 45 ltr electric boiler for pick up in sydney.
5 days to go.
only 5.00 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/stainless-water-boi...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## warrenlw63

big d said:


> Harrier jump jet is just the vehicle im after for pub hops.Unfortunately it comes without engines. :angry:
> 
> Cheers
> Big D



Perhaps somebody has bought the engines in an attempt at one-upmanship over their neighbour's NASA burner?  

Warren -


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue

big d said:


> Harrier jump jet is just the vehicle im after for pub hops.




How to avoid the breathalysers. LOL  

Problem is parking those things...


----------



## Punter

Fridge and gear for Queenslanders


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-Fridge-an...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sammus

50L staino keg, apparently its legal...


----------



## BottleBitch

crozdog said:


> Herbstoffe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ranco controllers that can be used to control HLT or Ferm Fridge, works out to $85-$90aud including del, which is not bad because they are a very good controller, here is the two links
> 
> ETC-111000 Ranco Digital Temp Control 120/208/240V
> 
> ETC-111000 Ranco Digital Temp Control 120/208/240V
> 
> I have just put a order in for one of them
> 
> Cheers :blink:
> 
> Brett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brett,
> 
> make sure you use a solid state relay or a much higher rated relay on the output as the spec on these units is 2.9A @240v. You want to ensure you can comfortably handle at least 10A on the control side (a 2400watt heater element will draw 10A).
> 
> Beers
> 
> Crozdog
Click to expand...



Yeah I'm going to run two 2000 watt elements with this sucker, so it will be 16.6A switching current, and will fry that poor little relay, I will go for a 20A relay on the output side just to be safe.
Thanks for the heads up.

Cheers

Brett


----------



## BottleBitch

Thunderlips said:


> Herbstoffe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ranco controllers that can be used to control HLT or Ferm Fridge, works out to $85-$90aud including del, which is not bad because they are a very good controller, here is the two links
> Brett
> 
> 
> 
> Brett, excuse my ignorance, are these anything like the the growarm units that you simply plug the fridge into or do you need some kind of electrical skills to set it up?
> Here's a growarm pic...
> http://www.herpshop.com.au/pictures/hs_ProbeThermostat.jpg
Click to expand...


No they are nothing like the growarm, these units are not a straight plugin unit, but they are not that hard to set up, no harder than the mash masher unit. unlike the growarm units you can control the temp with greater accuracy, because it is digital.

for more info go to the following website

ECT


----------



## Jye

Dan's Homebrew :blink:


----------



## devo

Jye said:


> Dan's Homebrew :blink:



hahahaha that's a pretty funny listing though I'm sure not legal


----------



## Sammus

Check this out! keg, reg and pluto gun $50 pickup in sydney!
Looks like an older style reg dont know how good it is, I'd buy it just for the keg and gun if I was close enough to bother picking it up...


----------



## Sammus

Interesting bottle capper... never seen one this style before


----------



## Busboy

I wouldn't use that capper on thin-glassed bottles. It would probably break the neck. IMO the bench capper is the way to go.


----------



## Thunderlips

Sammus said:


> Interesting bottle capper... never seen one this style before


It's the same kind that you get with a Tooheys homebrew kit, which you can see in the pic below. I'd be very nervous using one.


----------



## floppinab

My capper is like this one albeit of about a 15 year previous vintage and made in Italy!!!!. Goes alright except for the screw top bottles which it doesn't do very well.


----------



## Hutch

I have one as well - Think I bought it at Cellar Plus in North Melbourne about 15 years ago.
I actually prefer to use it over my bench caper, as you don't need to constantly adjust the height for different bottle sizes, although I do tend to only use it on crown seals. Very smooth to use (now) - perhaps they get better with age?


----------



## crozdog

1600 grolsch bottles Buy it now $2000. located in Renmark SA.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GROLSCH-BOTTLES_W0Q...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## johnno

devo said:


> Jye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan's Homebrew :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha that's a pretty funny listing though I'm sure not legal
Click to expand...



Funny is not the word.

Takes themselves way to seriously is more like it.

Q: Hi Dan, What variety of brew is it that you are crafting ? I have just started brewing and have tries a few of the Coopers range...too soon to drink anything yet though. What variety could you recommend mate ? Cheers Dave. 
14-Aug-06 
A: The variety is my own, past down through the generations. Made from hand selected raw ingredients for brewing perfection.  

Hey.,...maybe it is a member of ahb. Now that would be funny.


cheers
johnno


----------



## crozdog

Entire Bar and restaurant in Bridge St Sydney! 

Two timber bars + beer fonts, stainless steel bench tops etc etc.

http://search.stores.ebay.com.au/GoingGone...QsuZgoinggonehq


----------



## Doc

johnno said:


> devo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan's Homebrew :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha that's a pretty funny listing though I'm sure not legal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny is not the word.
> 
> Takes themselves way to seriously is more like it.
> 
> Q: Hi Dan, What variety of brew is it that you are crafting ? I have just started brewing and have tries a few of the Coopers range...too soon to drink anything yet though. What variety could you recommend mate ? Cheers Dave.
> 14-Aug-06
> A: The variety is my own, past down through the generations. Made from hand selected raw ingredients for brewing perfection.
> 
> Hey.,...maybe it is a member of ahb. Now that would be funny.
> 
> 
> cheers
> johnno
Click to expand...


$0.99, what a windfall, until the ATO catches up with him 

Doc


----------



## Adamt

johnno said:


> devo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan's Homebrew :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha that's a pretty funny listing though I'm sure not legal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny is not the word.
> 
> Takes themselves way to seriously is more like it.
> 
> Q: Hi Dan, What variety of brew is it that you are crafting ? I have just started brewing and have tries a few of the Coopers range...too soon to drink anything yet though. What variety could you recommend mate ? Cheers Dave.
> 14-Aug-06
> A: The variety is my own, past down through the generations. Made from hand selected raw ingredients for brewing perfection.
> 
> Hey.,...maybe it is a member of ahb. Now that would be funny.
> 
> 
> cheers
> johnno
Click to expand...



lol, right after I looked at that auction, I saw a post by a guy called "Danbeer" here... says he lives in Melbourne too. How many homebrewers in Melbourne could be named Dan? Couldn't be more than 1 or 2.... right?

-Adam


----------



## bindi

STOP it, I can't stop laughing  The variety is my own, past down through the generations. Made from hand selected raw ingredients for brewing perfection.   My beer is comming out my nose when I laugh and the Hefe is cloudy enough and well gassed.


----------



## johnno

Just remember Bindi:

It has been "past" down through the generations.

Probably brewed in the bathtub during prohibition.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Doc

Wow 
VICTORIA BITTER 5litre Keg. Never opened. Expiry date: 3/3/02
Starting price $60.
Link

Doc


----------



## danbeer

> lol, right after I looked at that auction, I saw a post by a guy called "Danbeer" here... says he lives in Melbourne too. How many homebrewers in Melbourne could be named Dan? Couldn't be more than 1 or 2.... right?
> 
> -Adam




Not me I swear! 

(not that I've never thought of it....) B) 

Could be a nice little money earner. Till you get caught.


----------



## danbeer

Doc said:


> Wow
> VICTORIA BITTER 5litre Keg. Never opened. Expiry date: 3/3/02
> Starting price $60.
> Link
> 
> Doc




OMG!

Can you imagine the liquid evil that must be inside that thing by now?

:blink:


----------



## pokolbinguy

it was evit when it was in date.... it could be actually drinkable now


----------



## Ash in Perth

Home brew kit. If the bid stays low, it might be worth it for the capper alone.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-Kit-Inclu...bayphotohosting

edit: in Newcastle


----------



## chimera

Thought I'd add this one

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HOME-BREW-BEER-KEG-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Steve

I WANT this as my new mash tun!!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ESKY-beer-keg-shape...1QQcmdZViewItem

Cheers
Steve


----------



## johnno

Stainless steel fermenter which looks like it can be turned into a kettle if needed.


Too pricey starting at $200. But what the heck.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Stainless-Steel-Bee...bayphotohosting


----------



## Sammus

Chimera said:


> Thought I'd add this one
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HOME-BREW-BEER-KEG-...1QQcmdZViewItem




Haha hows those 6 kegs he's supplying aye? h34r:


----------



## Murray

johnno said:


> Stainless steel fermenter which looks like it can be turned into a kettle if needed.
> 
> 
> Too pricey starting at $200. But what the heck.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Stainless-Steel-Bee...bayphotohosting





> This Beer Fermenter comes from the days when beer was made from Barley!!



I'm curious as to what he thinks beer is made from these days.


----------



## pokolbinguy

2 kegs, cheap if you know how to fix them.

currently at $20.50 (8 days to go)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Homebrew-2-x-19L-Fa...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

Also good to see that the 2 handles are on either side of the fermenter for ease of lifting. So much easier than the ones with both handles on the same side.


----------



## marky_mark

Hey Guys,

Anyone interested on goin in on some 4 Way flooded andale fonts... someone's elling three of them really cheaply... I need one, and if we can get two others buyers interested it could be well worthwhile. Any thoughts?
Flooded Fonts

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Sammus

marky_mark said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Anyone interested on goin in on some 4 Way flooded andale fonts... someone's elling three of them really cheaply... I need one, and if we can get two others buyers interested it could be well worthwhile. Any thoughts?
> Flooded Fonts
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mark



I'd be in for one if I got it for less than $101


----------



## marky_mark

pick up has to be from sydney, no postage unfortunately. Under $100 is looking pretty likely at the moment Sammus considering its got a day left and its at $200 only!


----------



## Sammus

Hmm, I guess we need a third person in sydney to pick it up! aint no chance I'm driving those few hours, I'll spend another 100 or 2 on fuel (damn 4WD)


----------



## GMK

I will take teh other - sure someone will want to buy one later


----------



## Sammus

well thats 3 of us...so who will pick up? bags not. I've never organized freight for anything either, I'm hoping to get one of these with me not having to anything except netbank


----------



## marky_mark

Who can pick them up is the question... Anyone in Sydney?


----------



## Sammus

I'd prefer one of these: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...s_promot_widget If you guys are still keen, and we get a fourth from syd willing to pick up...


----------



## marky_mark

I'm in for a 4-way T-bar preferably...


----------



## Sammus

Hmm <_< I just remembered my fridge only holds 2 kegs anyway, I'd love a font but I won't be able to put the 4 way to use, sorry bout that, got a bit excited at the price and forgot all about applying it to my setup...If it comes to the crunch I'm in and ill eventually upgrade to a chest freezer style when I'll be able to use it, but if someone else is willing to take my place (a sydneyite maybe, willing to pick up) ill step down.


----------



## marky_mark

Well any sydney siders willing to take up the slack and get a real cheap 4 way t-bar flooded font...?


----------



## crozdog

9Gallon COURAGE BREWERIES BEER KEG in Carrum Downs, Victoria, currently $19.99, less than 1 day to go.


----------



## crozdog

Essential oil / water distiller B) complete with "3 in 1" fermenter.

You could use the "3 in 1" for a 25L HLT as they are fitted with an electric element & need to heat the wash to around 80 degrees C which is great for mashing . FWIW, I've seen the 3 in 1 for $195+.

Currently $100 or buy it now $200. located in Gosford / Wyong NSW.


----------



## Hutch

crozdog said:


> Essential oil / water distiller B) complete with "3 in 1" fermenter.
> 
> You could use the "3 in 1" for a 25L HLT as they are fitted with an electric element & need to heat the wash to around 80 degrees C which is great for mashing . FWIW, I've seen the 3 in 1 for $195+.
> 
> Currently $100 or buy it now $200. located in Gosford / Wyong NSW.



I bought one of these brewcraft boiler's a year ago for $195 retail - 25Ltr, 1.3kW element, quality stainless construction. 
The domed lid is VERY sturdy, and can support a MUCH larger reflux column ......if you're in to "essential oil" extraction  
As for a boiler, the 1.3kW element would be a little underpowered, though you can get a 2.4kW element from G&G for $65. 
As a HLT, this would be great - the stainless is not very thick, and easily drilled to accomodate a tap etc. 
Only problem is that it has no handles - 20 Ltrs hot liquor is a little hard to shift.


----------



## Jye

If your after a peristaltic pump for the brewery here is your chance


----------



## DJR

Murray said:


> johnno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stainless steel fermenter which looks like it can be turned into a kettle if needed.
> 
> 
> Too pricey starting at $200. But what the heck.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Stainless-Steel-Bee...bayphotohosting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Beer Fermenter comes from the days when beer was made from Barley!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to what he thinks beer is made from these days.
Click to expand...


Look at the question i asked him - how stupid to be responding like that and make it public!

Edit: Now he's reporting me to ebay!


----------



## Samwise Gamgee

This must prove Tom and Katie really did have a baby :blink:


----------



## chimera

> This must prove Tom and Katie really did have a baby blink.gif


At risk of really ruining this thread, im gonna suggest to the artist of this sculpture has never changed a babies nappy...

DONT think about it!


----------



## Duff

Samwise Gamgee said:


> This must prove Tom and Katie really did have a baby :blink:



So Sam, should I ask what you were originally searching for.... :huh:


----------



## Samwise Gamgee

Duff said:


> Samwise Gamgee said:
> 
> 
> 
> This must prove Tom and Katie really did have a baby :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Sam, should I ask what you were originally searching for.... :huh:
Click to expand...



:lol: i heard about it so searched!


----------



## johnno

Some beautiful grolsch bottles in Sydney.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/75-Grolsch-Bottles-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## johnno

And lots of bottles here on the Gold Coast.

And look at that. They even give you free milk crates for the bottles 


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/LOTS-AND-LOTS-OF-BE...1QQcmdZViewItem

johnno


----------



## Batz

Nice 4 tap flooded font in Qld.
Sitting at only $125 at present

Font here

Batz


----------



## Weizguy

Batz said:


> Nice 4 tap flooded font in Qld.
> Sitting at only $125 at present
> 
> Font here
> 
> Batz


Still 5 days to go. No point in starting a bidding war so soon. I've been keeping an eye on this one.

Sometimes (mostly) the price goes mad in the last few hours.

Seth


----------



## Lukes

Check this Font out.
Rare Tetley font or pump?
I know a few of you have them and will know the story.


----------



## hando

Lukes said:


> Check this Font out.
> Rare Tetley font or pump?
> I know a few of you have them and will know the story.


So what's the story Lukes???


----------



## Lukes

Hando,
No story mate or affiliation. Just after an opinion and bring it to the attention of our English Ale enthusiast here at AHB.
At $ 175.00 it seems like a good price.
 
Luke


----------



## goatherder

Judging by the description it looks to be a font rather than a hand pump.


----------



## GMK

Ok- someone getting out od home brew...

has a 3 keg fridge with font tap keg system plus fermeneter etc..
located in DeeWhy Sydney.
250.00

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Keg-Fridge-203L-Fon...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Batz

GMK said:


> Ok- someone getting out od home brew...
> 
> has a 3 keg fridge with font tap keg system plus fermeneter etc..
> located in DeeWhy Sydney.
> 250.00
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Keg-Fridge-203L-Fon...1QQcmdZViewItem




Nice find Kenny,just the go for someone starting out,$250 for everything ! Easy azz

Batz


----------



## Batz

Just been posted with 9 days to go...but check it out at .99c
Nice stainless coil

HERE

Batz


----------



## Batz

Two tap font with taps only $45.00

6 days to go

Here

Batz


----------



## pokolbinguy

Whole keg fridge set up

auction $200
Buy now $400 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HOME-BREW-BEER-FRID...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Batz

Electronic scales 5kg @ 1gm graduations

.01c $10.00 postage
Linky here

Batz


----------



## Batz

One for the Melbourne brewers

18 Gallon keg,would make a nice kettle and legal as well!
Only $10.00 ATM with just 5 hours to go

Link here

Batz


----------



## Batz

Beer fridge,font,taps and kegs

Good buy Vic. only

Here

Batz


----------



## Batz

3 gallon keg

Been a few looking for one of these $65.00

3 gallon Keg here

Batz


----------



## Uncle Fester

Anyone feeling too rich??

Single keg fridge - $1700, Buy it now $1950

The Link, for what it's worth

(Granted, the fridge DOES have an unpronouncable german name  )

Festa


----------



## Doogiechap

Quick Ross take a look at marketing these before Brissybrew takes over the bottle opener market :lol: 

Bottle opener ring


----------



## Jye

Doogiechap said:


> Quick Ross take a look at marketing these before Brissybrew takes over the bottle opener market :lol:
> 
> Bottle opener ring



A few of us did a bulk buy last year and they are great, I wear it any where there could be beer.


----------



## chimera

seems the ring things are arriving in shops locally around the $20 mark.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

A single tap font with what looks like a lock-in fitting:

FONT

PZ.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

Let's all pitch in and buy this Microbrewery

:beer: :beerbang: :super:


----------



## jimmysuperlative

miracle box !


----------



## Stagger

2 pass Chill plate, can run two beers.


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-Cold-Plate-hom...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pokolbinguy

WHOLE KEG / Fridge set-up WITH gas bottle!!! CHEAP!!!!. Newcastle If i hadn't bought my gear I would deffinatly buy this!!

What's included is:

3 x 20 litre kegs (Post mix)

2 x 25 litre fermenters

1 x regulator with CO2 cylinder 

All connections required

1 x pull forward beer tap

1 x stainless steel drip tray

1 x 460 litre fridgadair fridge/freezer

all 3 kegs fit into fridge at once.

all in good working condition & well looked after. 



http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHECK-THIS-OUT-Home...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jye

Gas bottle and reg in Barossa SA


----------



## skicraft

170L Westinghouse Bar Fridge 

Bar Fridge with no freezer, should fit atleast 2 corny's, Buy Now $60


----------



## frogman

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/LIEBHERR-FKZ1800-BE...1QQcmdZViewItem


For those who cant make their own.
Complete comercial beer fridge.


----------



## Phrak

2-tap Cobra-style beer font, Non flooded. $40 with 1 bid. 20 hours to go.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...em=110035966087

Tim.


----------



## Batz

Guys when posting large or 'pick-up only' items could you please add where the item in located?

eg:

"Large freezer $100"
Located in Brisbane 


Makes it lots easier for us all

Cheers 
Batz


----------



## crozdog

One for those near brisbane - HOMEBREW PACKAGE + FRIDGE

just over 2 days to go no bids $70!

PACKAGE INCLUDES:

Cooling
1 x 460 litre Refrigerator *see working conditions at bottom. (Will fit two fermenters, as shown in picture)

Equipment
2 x 23 Litre Fermenters (standard size for a Coopers style brew) + all taps, lids, airlocks, etc
2 x blue 'little bottler' taps for filling bottles
1 x decanting hose - (if you want to secondary ferment, or attach to little bottler for easier filling of bottles
1 x long handled brewing spoon
1 x specific gravity hydrometer
1 x bench capper - adjustable for any height of bottle - stubbie, long neck etc.

Ingredients
1 x Wander 'Munich Lager'
1 x Coopers 'Mexican Cerveza' (Corona style)
2.5 kg Light Dry Malt
1.5 kg Dextrose
1 x Coopers 'Brew Enhancer 2' fermentable mix
2 x Carbonation drop packs

Other
Approx 300 Crown Seals
2 x sterilizing powder containers
2 x packets finings
Many extra yeast packs (unsure of dates of expiry)
Coopers Starting to Brew Book
Will also supply e-book with 640 Homebrew Recipes (can email, speak to me to arrange)

Additional (You are welcome to take these but you do not have to!)
Several Hundred Glass Bottles. Variety of types (crown seal, twist). Most are cleaned and sterilised, some are not. Supplied in cartons so easy to carry!
8 x Plastic soft drink bottles - sterilized (use to cool off bulk amounts of water for addition to brew)


----------



## goatherder

Here's a ripper. 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Coopers-Home-Brew-B...1QQcmdZViewItem

A coopers home brew bottle cap. Rare, apparently. Buy now for $2.50 or buy 100 at woolies for $2.50. Bid now, before it's too late.


----------



## mika

That's a classic :lol:


----------



## goatherder

goatherder said:


> Here's a ripper.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Coopers-Home-Brew-B...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> A coopers home brew bottle cap. Rare, apparently. Buy now for $2.50 or buy 100 at woolies for $2.50. Bid now, before it's too late.



And somebody bought it for $2.45. Outstanding.


----------



## BenH

goatherder said:


> goatherder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a ripper.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Coopers-Home-Brew-B...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> A coopers home brew bottle cap. Rare, apparently. Buy now for $2.50 or buy 100 at woolies for $2.50. Bid now, before it's too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And somebody bought it for $2.45. Outstanding.
Click to expand...


Saved 'emselves 5c by not doing 'buy it now'... now THATs watching your pennies!


----------



## Adamt

He could've bought 2 of the same bottle caps from Big W for that money saved.


----------



## Uncle Fester

And, only 1 extra dollar for postage!

:beer:


----------



## frogman

Snap-On Coola Can mobile bar fridge, brand new. Brisbane.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Snap-On-Coola-Can-m...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Batz

Couple of kegs,older style for kettles etc $45.00 for both
Wollongong pick up only
Says he has two more as well

Link
Here

Batz


----------



## skicraft

HOME BREW KEG 11.36 LITERS COMES WITH TAP 

Located in NSW, Old Junee.

Home Brew Keg with tap


----------



## frogman

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-kit-for-home-br...1QQcmdZViewItem

NEW!!! kit for home brew on tap !!!NEW

2 hrs left

$185 + $15 postage

Reg, Tap, Drip tray and disconnects.

no bids!


----------



## Ross

& this great looking package from the same seller - looks great value to me...

Cheers Ross...


----------



## mika

Anyone on AHB thinking of expanding ?
Maybe a cheap option for those of you drinking better than 72 stubbies a week :huh:


----------



## Trough Lolly

Usedequip are selling cheap disconnects - MFL and barbed gas and beer line disconnects for US$4.25 plus postage...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...DME:B:FSEL:US:1


----------



## brendanw

300L chest freezer in Canberra currently on 1.50 with one day left. Now why arent there any of these in melbourne  .


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/FREEZER-CHEST_W0QQi...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fixa

Keg backpack.. for bushwalkers with a drinking problem..

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BEER-KEG-BACK-PACK-...1QQcmdZViewItem

Cool!!!


----------



## pokolbinguy

Cheep keg set up including gas bottle.


* 2 X 19 LT KEGS * 1 X BEER TAP

* 60LT FERMENTOR

* 9KG CO2 FOOD GRADE BOTTLE

* 1 X CO2 REG

* 1 X BEER DISCONNECT

* 1X GAS DISCONNECT

THIS AUCTION IS FOR LOCAL PICKUP ONLY, KELLYVILLE SYDNEY

AU $285.00 
End time:	07-Oct-06 19:11:34 AEST (1 day)


----------



## sluggerdog

fixa said:


> Keg backpack.. for bushwalkers with a drinking problem..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BEER-KEG-BACK-PACK-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Cool!!!




Double Cool!


----------



## Bobby

Beer Fridge - North Ryde. going very cheap


----------



## Bobby

Kelvinator 510l Chest Freezer
yamanto, Queensland
currently at $20.70


----------



## Nickb167

flooded cobra beer font, no taps. hunter region currently at $50.. cant afford it now so thought id let you all know. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2-Way-Cobra-Beer-Fo...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## crozdog

mash setup + grain mill + ferment fridge + kegs + serving fridge + fonts + home made magic box = benches & filter.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-Brewing-Setup_...1QQcmdZViewItem

located in Hobart - pick up only Buy it now $950


----------



## Duff

Cold room starting at $1 in Sydney.

Linky link


----------



## Jye

Duff said:


> Cold room starting at $1 in Sydney.
> 
> Linky link



Nice, you could probably override the thermostat and drop the temp down to 2-3C.


----------



## crozdog

110 crown seal longnecks in Bundaberg Qld Currently $10

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/110-Crown-Seal-Home...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## browndog

A 0-1000C temperature controller in Adelaide, currently at $3, 1 day to go.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/TEMPERATURE-CONTROL...1QQcmdZViewItem


cheers

Browndog


----------



## jimmysuperlative

...full AG setup including fridge, kegs and regs

buy it now AU $950 ... linky

edit locationlocal pickup Tassie)


----------



## Punter

in Brisbane,


 10lt Keg Backpack

currently at $50, 2 days to go


----------



## bindi

Home Brew Stainless Keg Box On Wheels With Tap Link

Pick up only In Brisbane.

Edit typo.


----------



## homekegger1

Timber bar with two fonts and taps

Linky


----------



## homebrewworld.com

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Cool-Room-100mm-col...1QQcmdZViewItem

Coolroom in Syd 7hrs to go !
Looks like will be a bargain!


----------



## Jye

Kegging gear which includes a 40L keg at Currumbin Waters, Queensland.

Link


----------



## Bobby

*Commercial Fridge*

Commercial Fridge 200cm high, 120cm wide, 63cm deep. works pretty good though struggles a little on real hot days, may need re-gasing . You will need a small truck, a ute or a trailer to Pick up. Seven Hills NSW


----------



## floppinab

Not an ebay but this is on Grays Online and pickup from Brissy.

Looks like someone is clearing out, a couple of coolrooms, glycol unit, lines, and lots of stainless. Finishes the 24th Oct. Be interesting to see what they sell for.

http://www.graysonline.com.au/sale.asp?SALE_ID=50373


----------



## Jye

Small medical autoclave, perfect for slants or small starter worts.


----------



## GMK

Here is a jarah and mini orb bar.
Local pickup in Perth - only 200.00

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Jarrah-Look-Mini-or...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ross

Bugger, I missed this one...

View attachment Timemachineforsale_TradeMe.co.nz_NewZealand.pdf


Soooo many uses


----------



## altstart

Good one Ross
Just imagine being drunk a quick adjustment with the time machine and your sober again and ready tostart drinking again. As you say so many uses.
Cheers Altstart :chug:


----------



## Morrie0069

4 Ring Burner in Melbourne - currently at $5 - weighs about 24Kg, so it would cost too much to get to Hobart for me. Could be a good cheap burner?

Burner


----------



## tipsy_mcstagger

Temprite in Stawell for $300

Temprite


----------



## bindi

In Brisbane


beer dispenser.


----------



## GMK

Here is the link for a working Electric Copper Washer in Woolongong.
Only 35.00.
Make an excellent AG HLT or Kettle.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Vintage-Boiler-Copp...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Batz

Lot of odds and ends,some John Guest fittings and stuff

Not bad for $6.00 ATM

Linky here

Batz


----------



## bindi

Batz said:


> Lot of odds and ends,some John Guest fittings and stuff
> 
> Not bad for $6.00 ATM
> 
> Linky here
> 
> Batz



Thanks, well spotted batz  watching that one.


----------



## wheeliekegman

Another Tempright on the gold coast --> HERE

Which forum area should I use to discuss the installaion and use of these things?


----------



## Ross

wheeliekegman said:


> Which forum area should I use to discuss the installaion and use of these things?



welcome Wheeliekegman - Gear & equipment is what you want - also fill in your profile details as it helps with members being able to offer specific local advice.

cheers Ross


----------



## pokolbinguy

EXTREMELY CHEAP FRIDGE, Central Coast NSW $10!!!

Seems it would be perfect as a fermentation fridge or maybe for kegs if its tall enough.

Has freezer at bottom, great for hop storage or maybe extra food.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/fridge-freezer_W0QQ...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fixa

Cheap LPG HP regs on Ebay... postage $16, item $20.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/LP-Gas-Regulator-Hi...VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pokolbinguy

This would be a good carvan for the entusiastic brewer....

Beer, Wine and Spirit Mobile Van 18 ft

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-Wine-and-Spiri...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## winkle

pokolbinguy said:


> This would be a good carvan for the entusiastic brewer....
> 
> Beer, Wine and Spirit Mobile Van 18 ft
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-Wine-and-Spiri...1QQcmdZViewItem



Blast! no bed :angry:


----------



## Whistlingjack

What a great bar.

I could easily sneak that into my shed... :super:


----------



## Justin

Wine making equipment, looks to include a press and possibly a destemmer? I don't know what they are worth but I think it's probably not a bad price at $150.

Anyway, thought someone here might be interested. Pick up in Sydney.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Wine-Brewing-Access...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sluggerdog

Homebrew Keg Fridge with 2 taps and Drip Tray

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...em=270059000896

Is my old fridge which I just tried to sell on ebay but the winner thought it was suited to commercial kegs not homebrew. So back it went on ebay.

Brisbane, QLD


----------



## Nickb167

500l chest freezer in tweed heads (NSW/QLD costal border) is going for a steal at $300 ("buy it now") if anyone's interested. Im not the seller, just thought it was cheap.


----------



## Sammus

3 way flooded T-bar style gold font with 3 gold snaplock adaptors and 3 gold andale taps. complete with 11m tubing and staino clamps. Currently at $50 - I expect there will be a sharp price rise soon 

Link


----------



## Doogiechap

Red Bull Fridge in Melb currently at $20. Seller is unsure if it works. Might make an unusual mash tum :blink:


----------



## GMK

These would make good kettles.

antique clothes boiler - only 6.00 pick up Westmead NSW 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Old-Style-clothes-B...1QQcmdZViewItem

Natural Gas clothes Bioler - was working - 10.00 local pickup sydney
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Copper-Boiler_W0QQi...1QQcmdZViewItem

Really good nick 12 gallon clothes boiler - 80.00 pick up Dubbo NSW
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Metters-Old-Copper-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bugwan

GMK said:


> These would make good kettles.
> 
> antique clothes boiler - only 6.00 pick up Westmead NSW
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Old-Style-clothes-B...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Natural Gas clothes Bioler - was working - 10.00 local pickup sydney
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Copper-Boiler_W0QQi...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Really good nick 12 gallon clothes boiler - 80.00 pick up Dubbo NSW
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Metters-Old-Copper-...1QQcmdZViewItem



Good pick up GMK. I saw a quick story on TV a while back (no idea what show), but they interviewed a homebrewer who used one of these as a kettle. It looked quite impressive, parked alongside his other gear...

Here's a 30ltr Urn (1800watts, 15amp): Clicky


----------



## berto

By my reckoning 1800W is only 7.2-7.9A depending on your voltage. So if youre interested this will work just fine on any normal 10A circuit. If the plug is a 15A job it should be changeable.


----------



## Whistlingjack

If you're thinking of increasing your brewlength. :chug: 

15bbl Brewhouse


----------



## Sammus

All auctions with prices given at time of writing, all pickup only from the northern beaches of sydney:

2 gold plated 3 way t bar flooded fonts, with adaptors and taps mounted on a big stainless top with drip tray and drain - $100
Link

2 Cobra flooded 2 way with taps - $100 & $20 respectively
Link and Link

2 DA taps with rebuild kits and adaptors - $27.57
Link

Assorted beer decals and tap handles - $15
Link


----------



## Uncle Fester

Absolute Bargain...

Brigalow Home brew kit, with everything you need to make 23 litres of Brigalow beer.

Buy it now price: $129.95


Ooooooooh! Can I ???


Brigalow kit

Fester.


----------



## Doogiechap

Uncle Fester said:


> Absolute Bargain...
> 
> Brigalow Home brew kit, with everything you need to make 23 litres of Brigalow beer.
> 
> Buy it now price: $129.95
> 
> 
> Ooooooooh! Can I ???
> 
> 
> Brigalow kit
> 
> Fester.


Nah mate it's mine !!
And I'm gonna pay the $175 express post to Perth too :blink:


----------



## ausdb

Doogiechap said:


> Brigalow




Sounds like it's time for that immortal line from "The Castle"
Tell him he's .........


----------



## Whistlingjack

And I would drive 400km to get the same deal, Doogiechap.


----------



## mika

Such great value...but no bids yet ? :huh:
Maybe eveyone's waiting for the last minute :unsure:


----------



## InCider

Uncle Fester said:


> Absolute Bargain...
> 
> Brigalow Home brew kit, with everything you need to make 23 litres of Brigalow beer.
> 
> Buy it now price: $129.95
> Ooooooooh! Can I ???
> Brigalow kit
> 
> Fester.



Good value at twice the the price!


----------



## Franko

Microbrewery 150Litre capacity starting at $500Link


----------



## mika

Go you halves...75 litres is enough for me in one sitting


----------



## johnno

Franko said:


> Microbrewery 150Litre capacity starting at $500Link




Book marked that one. Will be interesting to see what happens with it.


And for a Real bargain check this out.


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/100-empty-BEER-BOTT...1QQcmdZViewItem


cheers
johnno


----------



## Stuster

Yeh, what a bargain, johnno. :lol: 

I'm watching that one Franko linked though. :wub:


----------



## Doc

Franko said:


> Microbrewery 150Litre capacity starting at $500Link



Damm, if only it came with the 50 litre kegs to distribute your beer in as well. I'm sure Red Oak wouldn't mind 

Doc


----------



## winkle

Franko said:


> Microbrewery 150Litre capacity starting at $500Link



Damm, where was this 8 months ago when I started building my 45 litre system


----------



## Franko

lets get a syndicate together and purchase this puppy


----------



## Aussie Claret

Not ebay, but graysonline
they have several esky type 70 and 80litre ice boxes going from $19 great bargin, could be used for storeage of beer or mesh tun with a little adaptation.
http://www.graysonline.com.au/catalogue.as...SALE_TYPE=THUMB

AC


----------



## glenos

> Not ebay, but graysonline
> they have several esky type 70 and 80litre ice boxes going from $19 great bargin, could be used for storeage of beer or mesh tun with a little adaptation.


These typically go for more then you can buy them direct for, also watch Grays they have a 12.5% premium on top of the bid and pretty $$ delivery fees. 

Mind you I got a P4-3.2GHz with 4GB of Ram for under $1k there last year.

See www.techniice.com.au for the eskies


----------



## Linz

bigfridge said:


> Just a bit of a warning about this item - We built and delivered this system a few weeks ago.
> 
> We maintain that the seller does not actually own the offered items and legal action is pending.
> David Lamotte
> Systems and Administration Manager
> NNL Beer Supplies.




Dave,

Wouldnt it be better to say nought about his predicament and see how much he gets...and then you get your money.....??

otherwise you're just killing his chances of a high selling price/getting your money back


just a thought...... :huh:


----------



## Whistlingjack

How much is it worth, bigfridge?... h34r:


----------



## Linz

When I said "predicament" I meant the situation you guys, and 'he', are in....

Wouldnt the new owners be protected by Ebay??? so no money lost..?


BTW whats one of those puppies worth??? New of course !! could be a rush soon if the price is right.... AHB BULK BUY !!!!!  h34r:


----------



## Screwtop

Surely no one would be stupid enough to buy something like that without seeing proof of ownership!


----------



## Phrak

Screwtop said:


> Surely no one would be stupid enough to buy something like that without seeing proof of ownership!


[Devil's Advocate on]
Surely no-one would expect an entire 150L pro-brewery to be stolen...  
[/off]

But as they say, "ye gets what ye pays for". :huh: 

Best of luck recovering your assets and/or cash Dave.
Tim.


----------



## Ross

BUGGER - thought it was too good to be true  ...


----------



## glenos

> [Devil's Advocate on]
> Surely no-one would expect an entire 150L pro-brewery to be stolen... rolleyes.gif
> [/off]



Caveat Emptor = buyer be ware

I would be surprised if ebay came to help you because you bought goods and then had them repossessed due to an ownership dispute.

It is quite normal for goods to be sold on invoice and the invoice state, "goods remain the property of the vendor until full payment has been made." 

Unfortunately, if he does sell it for a decent price it is no guarantee the bigfridge will get paid.


----------



## T.D.

Bigfridge, thanks for your warning. A mate and I were quite seriously looking at bidding on this. Very good of you to give us all the heads up.

I must say it is too good to be true at the current price. As far as I can tell this system would be worth around $4000 all up (give or take).


----------



## Nickb167

bigfridge said:


> Just a bit of a warning about this item - We built and delivered this system a few weeks ago.
> 
> We maintain that the seller does not actually own the offered items and legal action is pending.
> David Lamotte
> Systems and Administration Manager
> NNL Beer Supplies.



you really should let ebay know about this as someone else could really get screwed by this.


----------



## Batz

Looks like your bids are safe FTM bigfridge :lol:  :lol: 

Good luck

Batz h34r:


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

I just sent him an apparently harmless question...you can bet he won't post his reply in the auction though h34r: 

I'll post it here :lol: 

PZ.


----------



## Voosher

bigfridge said:


> Thanks for your kind words. I can't say too much else at the moment as things are at a sensitive stage - but happy to talk about the details of the system etc once things have been resolved.
> 
> Dave



Okay.
Let me rephrase the question.

I am part of a small syndicate looking to establish a micro in the very near future.
For sake of expedience I would love to hear an immediate quote from you for a system along the following lines...

_Micro Brewery Home Brew

Perfect for small scale Brew Pub or serious All Grain home brewing. brand new, never used

Originally purchased to make beer for a boutique pub/beer cafe. now selling as the venue has been sold and the new owners do not want to brew.

150 litre capacity



includes the following

200 Litre Mash Tun

300 Litre Hot Liquor Tank

200 Litre kettle

Custom built stand with a pivoting mash tun for easy cleaning

2 x Electric elements

heat exchanger

2 x pumps

all associated pipework

2 x 200 litre Stainless steel fermentation tanks (flat bottom)

Malt mill_

While I realise you may have concerns regarding commercial confidentiality please let me assure you that this is the most expedient medium by which to communicate your quotation.
This is a "serious" request and my partners would appreciate your speedy co-operation.

Kindest regards,

Doppel Dodgy Bros Brewing Inc.













Okay. Okay.
It's lame.
BUT I JUST NEED TO KNOW WHAT IT'S REALLY WORTH.
That $710 bid is killing me.
:blink:


----------



## lokpikn

I would never think off paying a large sum of money from sombody of ebay that has NO feed back at all. This seems to be there first item i think they have probly done a scam like this in the :angry: past and will just open a new account IF they sell the item.


----------



## BrissyBrew

Just posted a question asking about proof of ownership. Will be interesting to see what the reply is.


----------



## Batz

lokpikn said:


> I would never think off paying a large sum of money from sombody of ebay that has NO feed back at all. This seems to be there first item i think they have probly done a scam like this in the :angry: past and will just open a new account IF they sell the item.




That's a bit harsh lokpikn,everyone has to have a 'first' item on ebay.
If the above is true about ownership then that's a worry.

Batz


----------



## lokpikn

Batz said:


> That's a bit harsh lokpikn,everyone has to have a 'first' item on ebay.
> If the above is true about ownership then that's a worry.
> 
> Batz



Im not saying that because its his first item im saying that I would never buy a expensive item from somebody with zero feed back.


----------



## dane

bigfridge said:


> Just a bit of a warning about this item - We built and delivered this system a few weeks ago.
> 
> We maintain that the seller does not actually own the offered items and legal action is pending.
> David Lamotte
> Systems and Administration Manager
> NNL Beer Supplies.



Guys just on this ebay item. While I don't have a problem it being discussed in here, and I'd always prefer to see AHB'ers advised of issues such as this rather than going ahead and bidding on something only to be stung at the other end.

Just remember that disputes should be dealt with directly between between the parties involved, something that I'm sure David is already pursuing if there is legal action pending.


----------



## johnno

Franko said:


> Microbrewery 150Litre capacity starting at $500Link




Darn!! Bit of a shame if there may be a dispute over this item.

I mailed them asking if I could get it freighted to Melbourne. No answer  

I reckon I would even drive up and pick it up myself.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Screwtop

Hey Batz, lets put together a bid, if were successful it can be buried at Kin Kin somewhere until the payment shit fight is over.


----------



## Justin

I'll have to keep this post in mind next time I spot something on this ebay thread that I would genuinely like to buy-and stop some of my competition  . 

I might have to make up a few scary statements about the seller just to scare away my competing bids from AHB members on this site h34r: :lol:

Oh course I have absolutely no idea about any of the issues regarding this item and none of my comments are meant to have any relevance to the item/people involved. 

I'm just talking crap saying it wouldn't be a bad ploy to throw a few bidders off for next time. I'll keep that in mind next time a nice little micro set up comes up for sale.

Best of luck to all of those that might be seriously considering this system. I'd love it.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## bigfridge

johnno said:


> Darn!! Bit of a shame if there may be a dispute over this item.
> 
> I mailed them asking if I could get it freighted to Melbourne. No answer
> 
> I reckon I would even drive up and pick it up myself.
> 
> cheers
> johnno



Jonno,

We shipped it to Canberra on 2 pallets, so the freight to melbourne could be around $300 - $400 at a very rough guess.


----------



## bigfridge

Batz said:


> Looks like your bids are safe FTM bigfridge :lol:  :lol:
> 
> Good luck



Batz,

Would you be free to come and read my kids some bed-time stories ?

You seem to be very good at making up fairy tales :lol:


----------



## Screwtop

bigfridge said:


> Batz,
> 
> Would you be free to come and read my kids some bed-time stories ?
> 
> You seem to be very good at making up fairy tales :lol:




He Kids! Be vewy, vewy afwaid!


----------



## pokolbinguy

CHEST FREZZER - NEWCASTLE (pick up Williamtown)

Kitchen Maid chest freezer
120L chest freezer Pick up only

Extremelly cheap..... no photos but email the seller and you might get lucky.

Currently: AU $29.00 
End time:	12-Dec-06 19:31:04 AEDST (5 days 8 hours)


----------



## bugwan

Good luck finding a power supply that would cope with those immersion elements in the Micro Brewery sale...! You'd need a smaller power station to keep those things running.


----------



## Doogiechap

If I had the facilities to accomodate such a setup as this I would have no problems in arranging power 
Most houses have 2 x 20 Amp Power Circuits and another 40 amps avail for ovens, lighting etc. 3 Phase to the shed, 25 amps per leg and you would be away !


----------



## DJR

Aussie Claret said:


> Not ebay, but graysonline
> they have several esky type 70 and 80litre ice boxes going from $19 great bargin, could be used for storeage of beer or mesh tun with a little adaptation.
> http://www.graysonline.com.au/catalogue.as...SALE_TYPE=THUMB
> 
> AC



Watch out for this one - i made a bid then realised that IT'S PICKUP ONLY FROM MELBOURNE! Next time please llink to the auction info page rather than the product listing...


----------



## Stagger

Cold plate Queanbeyan NSW

Cheap

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Cold-Plate-2-pass-h...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BrissyBrew

I have received a reply about the disputed brewing system.


> we have had an ongoing dispute with NNL with regard to their service. this has now been resolved and a settlement was arranged, and payment has been made.


----------



## berto

http://www.graysonline.com.au/catalogue.as...SALE_TYPE=THUMB

I Think this is pickup NSW guys, so be aware. but there are some nice shiney stainless containers here for boilers, fermenters whatever.


----------



## Batz

bigfridge said:


> Batz,
> 
> Would you be free to come and read my kids some bed-time stories ?
> 
> You seem to be very good at making up fairy tales :lol:



In fact I am good at spinning a yarn,surprised you have noticed :blink: 

Batz h34r:


----------



## bigfridge

BrissyBrew said:


> I have received a reply about the disputed brewing system.



I can confirm that I received the following advice from the seller at 9:11 am this morning.

"The payment has been processed this morning as per your request. It should be in your account on Friday."

I would like to repeat my previous advice that this situation appears resolved and that any interested party should bid enthusiasticly for this equipment.

It has a replacement value many times the current bids, but no - we won't be placing a bid for it  

David


----------



## Nickb167

any chance of letting us know what one of those goes for?


----------



## MHB

Just went past my bidding limit - and rising.

Mind you still a bargain @ $2800.

MHB


----------



## bigfridge

Nickb167 said:


> any chance of letting us know what one of those goes for?



The system when assembled and ready to brew, together with 5 days training and support retails for close to $10,000.


----------



## floppinab

Ha ha, look at the questions now


----------



## Phrak

Less than 5 mins to go, at $3,800
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...A:IT&ih=007


----------



## Ross

Went for $5,200 a bargain for someone B) 

So is Teagleman from this forum?

Cheers Ross...


----------



## Doogiechap

Has anyone had any experience positive or otherwise with these ebay listed taps. The seller has quoted me $50 per tap as a buy it now price. I know I would do better with a Celli etc but it's hard to outlay that much from scratch.  
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

Doogiechap said:


> Has anyone had any experience positive or otherwise with these ebay listed taps. The seller has quoted me $50 per tap as a buy it now price. I know I would do better with a Celli etc but it's hard to outlay that much from scratch.
> Cheers
> Doug
> View attachment 10398



I used to have some of them...they work pretty well. 

PZ.


----------



## pokolbinguy

Doogiechap said:


> Has anyone had any experience positive or otherwise with these ebay listed taps. The seller has quoted me $50 per tap as a buy it now price. I know I would do better with a Celli etc but it's hard to outlay that much from scratch.
> Cheers
> Doug
> View attachment 10398




I bought two of these taps from this seller about 2 weeks ago. Both work well and were packaged safely. The seller was easy to deal with and posted extremely fast. Top notch ebayer. 

Deffinately reccommended if you are looking for inexpensive tap solution.

Pok :chug:


----------



## Doogiechap

Thanks for the feedback guys, this site is invaluable !
I accidently founds this tap sellers US based eBay supplier when looking at his purchasing history.
I have just purchased 4 of these taps for $126 aussie dollars :super: 
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

Doogiechap said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, this site is invaluable !
> I accidently founds this tap sellers US based eBay supplier when looking at his purchasing history.
> I have just purchased 4 of these taps for $126 aussie dollars :super:
> Cheers
> Doug



That's the ticket...now imagine if you found the supplier's supplier! :beerbang: 

PZ.


----------



## Thunderlips

Doogiechap said:


> Has anyone had any experience positive or otherwise with these ebay listed taps.
> View attachment 10398


Is that a brass shank that goes through the fridge door?
I thought beer and brass was a no no.


----------



## Whistlingjack

Is this guy for real?

First brew

Wish I'd thought of selling my homebrew on ebay...


----------



## crozdog

2 x 500l stainless vessles located in Victoria. Currently $1499 & 1+ days to go. i'm confused if that price is each or for both (he says there are 2 available then in the description says "we have for auction 2 huge stainless"....


Selling on behalf of a friend we have for auction 2 huge stainless steel vessels which are about 10 years old but unused. They were designed made for the polyeurethane extrusion industry and never used then sold when the company downsized. We thought they'd be useful for homebrew or something but never got around to it. Details are: 192cm total height, 120cm tank height, diameter 60cm, storing approx 500 litres. Chemical grade TIG welded 304-312 grade stainless with a cowcan head. Any questions or if you want to go see what you are bidding on, call Brendan after hours on 9791 6152. Pickup only from Dandenong, in Melbourne's east. 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Stainless-steel-ves...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## glenos

Whistlingjack said:


> Is this guy for real?
> 
> First brew
> 
> Wish I'd thought of selling my homebrew on ebay...



Be thankful you didn't think of it, he is breaking the law and eBay's regulations.

To sell alcohol without a licence is illegal and carries quite hefty fines and prison terms. eBay also have a policy of not selling alcohol without a licence - duh

EDIT - checked ebays policy and you can sell booze with a licence


----------



## Voosher

Whistlingjack said:


> Is this guy for real?
> 
> First brew
> 
> Wish I'd thought of selling my homebrew on ebay...



The devil in me is tempted to email the link to the ATO... h34r: 
but I won't


----------



## DJR

Nobody would buy that shit anyway, for real...

"made in strict accordance with the instructions" Wow, that's going to be one great beer


----------



## randyrob

clear bottles too, boy its going to taste good after a few hours in the sun.


----------



## Jye

$50 Gatorade Cooler, Ferntree Gully - Victoria.


----------



## glenos

Voosher said:


> The devil in me is tempted to email the link to the ATO... h34r:
> but I won't



They wont care, but these guys might


----------



## Voosher

glenos said:


> They wont care, but these guys might



I only said I wouldn't email the ATO... h34r: 
However, I think even "those guys" might get a good belly laugh out of it :lol: :lol:


----------



## ///

The ATO has mind powers that will pick this fella up and shake him like a Rag Doll.

They will find out... they always do!

Scotty


----------



## Bobby

*freezer room with compressor*

Freezer room with all safelty features, bell, lights, sliding doors etc.
Will need to be removed by buyer. Compressor seperate underneath building.
All items are currently in use. Business is closing 24th December.
All items are pick up only from Turramurra area. pick up dates 27th, 28th and 29th December.
Items are available for viewing by appointment.

$1000


----------



## Sammus

gold celli cobra font and tap. looks sweet as.
Link


----------



## crozdog

Outdoor coolroom / Chiller Pan located in Logan City Brisbane

Starting bid $700 or buy now for $800

this is a refrigerator storage unit ( this is a chiller not freezer) PRICED TO SELL and can be used as stationary unit for restaurant or as truck unit will fit on 4.5 gvm truck unit size 3 mtrs long 2.2 wide by 2.1 high.reasonable good condition, Model TV 04 dated 1/02/2000. unit will probably need a service as it has not been used for some time.ideal for market person or similar.


----------



## Aussie Claret

One for the Heineken Lovers
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HEINEKEN-BEER-BAR-C...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bugwan

Aussie Claret said:


> One for the Heineken Lovers
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HEINEKEN-BEER-BAR-C...1QQcmdZViewItem



Starting bid of $299! That's some expensive Heineken...


----------



## GMK

Found another clothes boiler - capacity 12 gallon - NSW - 40.00
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Antique-Malleys-Clo...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jye

Vintage Oak Port / Wine Barrel Keg Size 25 Litres


----------



## floppinab

bugwan said:


> Starting bid of $299! That's some expensive Heineken...



Hmmm, I've got one of these at home given to me as a present, never really wanted to drink that stuff, it might just buy me a new brewfridge!!!!


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

I don't think this has been posted yet:

Two flooded fonts and a huge drip tray

PZ.


----------



## Nickb167

Fingerlickin_B said:


> I don't think this has been posted yet:
> 
> Two flooded fonts and a huge drip tray
> 
> PZ.



i think there is four fonts in this auction. In the pics you see the two chrome ones attached to the drip tray and then in the other pic there seems to be two other gold fonts along with plenty of taps and drip trays. would be a great buy at anything under $1000 considering all the stainless bits you get. I am however curious as two why the two mounted font are not evenly spaced. just looks strange.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

Here's an absolute deal.....6 cases of Coopers Vintage Ale, 1998, 1999, 2000, 2002, 2004 and 2006, for $10,000

Complete set of Coopers Vintage Ale

That's only $69.66 a bottle on average.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

Dunno what you'd do with these  

Old hops

PZ.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

Fingerlickin_B said:


> Dunno what you'd do with these
> 
> Old hops
> 
> PZ.




Haha...
"Minor rodent damage to this packet."


----------



## Barramundi

Belgrave Brewer said:


> Here's an absolute deal.....6 cases of Coopers Vintage Ale, 1998, 1999, 2000, 2002, 2004 and 2006, for $10,000
> 
> Complete set of Coopers Vintage Ale
> 
> That's only $69.66 a bottle on average.




about what a case of 2006 cost me ($70) per bottle is not a bad return ....


----------



## Adamt

It has to actually sell before you can think about that Barra, lol.

If he can sell it for that price, good on him!


----------



## Franko

25 Litre Plastic conical fermenter with stand Link

Franko


----------



## Batz

Nice keg fridge with one tap ready to go

Pick up North Sydney

Linky here

Batz


----------



## winkle

Franko said:


> 25 Litre Plastic conical fermenter with stand Link
> 
> Franko



Bloody hell, I really want that. Maybe I could drive down B)


----------



## stillscottish

Fridges, post mix chiller and fire extinguishers available here

Graysonline, pickup from old Ikea store, Springwood, Brisbane.

Campbell


----------



## Batz

Beer filter 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HOME-BREW-BEER-FILT...1QQcmdZViewItem


Batz


----------



## Ross

Batz said:


> Beer filter the same as craftbrewer sells
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HOME-BREW-BEER-FILT...1QQcmdZViewItem
> Batz



No quite :excl: That's a cheap 1 micron "nominal" cartridge & will most likely not clear your beer.
Also doesn't include any fittings or disconnects  

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz

Ross said:


> No quite :excl: That's a cheap 1 micron "nominal" cartridge & will most likely not clear your beer.
> Also doesn't include any fittings or disconnects
> 
> cheers Ross




Who in their right mind would not buy from Craftbrewer anyway :super: 

Batz

PS. And you might get it for nix if ordered this month !


----------



## Ross

Batz said:


> Who in their right mind would not buy from Craftbrewer anyway :super:
> 
> Batz
> 
> PS. And you might get it for nix if ordered this month !



LOL  You're forgiven B)


----------



## crozdog

Temprite beer cooler outer Sydney

Currently 2 days to go & no bids @ $200


----------



## tangent

I'd like to put a tap in the pupil of each of these: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PINK-FLOYD-EYEBALLS-...tem180064069417


----------



## floppinab

tangent said:


> I'd like to put a tap in the pupil of each of these: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PINK-FLOYD-EYEBALLS-...tem180064069417



Not at that price!!!!


----------



## pokolbinguy

Ice cream freezer, would be good for kegs etc.

Current bid:	AU $112.50 

End time:	22 hours 19 mins ( 20-Dec-06 18:07:07 AEDST)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/STREETS-FREEZER-RAR...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pokolbinguy

Extra sexy commercial fridge.... *drools*..... 4 door stainless steel and glass fridge

Current bid:	AU $260.00 
End time:	16 hours 51 mins ( 20-Dec-06 12:54:22 AEDST)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Commercial-Fridge_W...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## glenos

> Extra sexy commercial fridge.... *drools*..... 4 door stainless steel and glass fridge
> 
> Current bid: AU $260.00
> End time: 16 hours 51 mins ( 20-Dec-06 12:54:22 AEDST)



Plus the fridgie and 3 mates to get it out


----------



## Doc

A 25 litre homebrew keg.
Doesn't look to have gas or liquid posts (period), or a pressure release valve.
Pickup Victoria.
linky linky
Just over a day to go.

Doc


----------



## Linz

Hope I havent ruined anyones watch list on ebay

Double door fridge in Vic

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/drink-fridge_W0QQit...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bugwan

3 x 60 litre fermenters...currently at $0.99 with 19hrs left.

Blacktown, NSW.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Plastic-Water-Tank-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Morrie0069

Beer fridge in Brisbane, local pickup. Currently at $50 (no bids) with buy it now $150. Link


----------



## Batz

Chest freezer free! Working condition and sounds OK

Collect only Sydney


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHEST-FREEZER-FREE-...1QQcmdZViewItem



This is an old but reliable freezer that has been running without problems for years. You can have it for free if you are prepared to remove it from my property yourself. I won't get involved helping you remove it - that's your job. Great extra freezer for large families - keen fishermen for bait -frozen pet foods or just as a backup. If you are prepared to take a punt and remove the fridge - it's yours. However no responsibility taken for whatever happens to it afterwards. The fridge is in fair condition and has worked like a charm for years. You decide - ready for pick up from a north shore suburb of Sydney. Bring your own trailer and trolley. Decided to give it away as it's hard to sell a 30 year old freezer, no matter how good it has been going. Getting ready to move house. 


Batz


----------



## Ross

Franko said:


> 25 Litre Plastic conical fermenter with stand Link
> 
> Franko




Woo Hoo  Delivered by the postie this morning :super: 

cheers Ross


----------



## Jye

Get in quick...

Little Creatures Australian micro-brew cap


----------



## Finite

Jye said:


> Get in quick...
> 
> Little Creatures Australian micro-brew cap




oh god


----------



## johnno

28 litre Birko urn.

Starting at $99.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BIRKO-STAINLESS-STE...1QQcmdZViewItem


cheers
johnno


----------



## Screwtop

Ross said:


> No quite :excl: That's a cheap 1 micron "nominal" cartridge & will most likely not clear your beer.
> Also doesn't include any fittings or disconnects
> 
> cheers Ross



Description reads:

Gravity or low pressure filter with 1 micron pleated washable filter.

1 micron filter will remove most suspended sediment.

Filter can be washed and reused.

See through filter housing with 3/4" Bsp ports


----------



## Ross

Screwtop said:


> Description reads:
> 
> Gravity or low pressure filter with 1 micron pleated washable filter.
> 
> 1 micron filter will remove most suspended sediment.
> 
> Filter can be washed and reused.
> 
> See through filter housing with 3/4" Bsp ports



Screwtop, It's a 1 micron "nominal" cartridge (CraftBrewer sells "absolute" cartridges) - actual sizing on "nominal" can be up to 3 times the stated figure (or more), "nominal" just basically means that most the holes are this size. The trouble is when you filter the wort, it will most likely take the easiest path. If you want to use a cheaper "nominal" cartridge you need a 0.35 micron one to get similar results, but at 0.35mn the price starts getting close to the 1 micron "absolute" price anyway & without the consitancyof results.

hope this makes sense.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Sammus

Ross said:


> Screwtop, It's a 1 micron "nominal" cartridge (CraftBrewer sells "absolute" cartridges) - actual sizing on "nominal" can be up to 3 times the stated figure (or more), "nominal" just basically means that most the holes are this size. The trouble is when you filter the wort, it will most likely take the easiest path. If you want to use a cheaper "nominal" cartridge you need a 0.35 micron one to get similar results, but at 0.35mn the price starts getting close to the 1 micron "absolute" price anyway & without the consitancyof results.
> 
> hope this makes sense.
> 
> Cheers Ross



Ross, how can you tell its nominal and not absolute? It doesnt state either in the description - or are you assuming its nominal for exactly this reason?

S


----------



## Ross

Sammus said:


> Ross, how can you tell its nominal and not absolute? It doesnt state either in the description - or are you assuming its nominal for exactly this reason?
> 
> S



Sammus, from the colour of the plastic ends, this is the Industry reference - the "absolute" ones are purple in colour. Also all filters should be considered "nominal" unless otherwise stated, as this is the Industry standard. Finally a supplier is not going offer the more expensive "absolute" filters without letting you know in his sales pitch  ...

cheers Ross

Edit: Anyway, lets get the thread back on topic  - anyone that wants further filter information, please email me.


----------



## Screwtop

Ross said:


> Screwtop, It's a 1 micron "nominal" cartridge (CraftBrewer sells "absolute" cartridges) - actual sizing on "nominal" can be up to 3 times the stated figure (or more), "nominal" just basically means that most the holes are this size. The trouble is when you filter the wort, it will most likely take the easiest path. If you want to use a cheaper "nominal" cartridge you need a 0.35 micron one to get similar results, but at 0.35mn the price starts getting close to the 1 micron "absolute" price anyway & without the consitancyof results.
> 
> hope this makes sense.
> 
> Cheers Ross




Just wanted to see if I could get another rise out of you  I use a Craftbrewer 1uM filter myself, for a bloke who gives away Barra Lures you sure bite well Rossco.


----------



## Ross

Screwtop said:


> Just wanted to see if I could get another rise out of you  I use a Craftbrewer 1uM filter myself, for a bloke who gives away Barra Lures you sure bite well Rossco.



Thought it was a genuine question Screwtop me old mate B) Helped some others anyway, I hope  

cheers Ross....


----------



## Screwtop

Ross said:


> Thought it was a genuine question Screwtop me old mate B) Helped some others anyway, I hope
> 
> cheers Ross....



There's no need to jump to the defence of your products mate, quality speaks for itself. By the way, the item you didn't stock when we spoke about the other day, ordered it from one of your opposition, not off their site, direct by phone as I wanted it delivered by Friday, no worries they said, overnight bag, well it didn't make it!


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> There's no need to jump to the defence of your products mate, quality speaks for itself. By the way, the item you didn't stock when we spoke about the other day, ordered it from one of your opposition, not off their site, direct by phone as I wanted it delivered by Friday, no worries they said, overnight bag, well it didn't make it!




Powells Malt ... Powells Malt ... Powells Malt ... :lol: 


Batz


----------



## devo

great price on 60ltr plastic fermenters for anyone in Blacktown....pick up only and just over 4hrs left fellas

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Plastic-Water-Tank-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Batz

devo said:


> great price on 60ltr plastic fermenters for anyone in Blacktown....pick up only and just over 4hrs left fellas
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Plastic-Water-Tank-...1QQcmdZViewItem




I'll love those!
Bugger I am not in the area,top buy for someone.

Well spotted devo

Batz


----------



## Batz

4 kegs $70.00 atm

Will post

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-Kegs_W0QQ...1QQcmdZViewItem

Batz

Hell bidding for just one keg!!!
$70 each...doh


----------



## pbrosnan

HI there,

This has already been bought by me but I think the description is worth a read.

Beer glass

Looking at the seller's userid I'm not sure if it's a bogus description or not. Could be the result of a Google translation. Good read though.


----------



## Batz

Adelaide boys check out this

CIG MAXICHILL

BEVERAGE EQUIPMENT

KEG CHILLER


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CIG-MAXICHILL-Keg-C...1QQcmdZViewItem

Batz


----------



## Ross

Nice find Batz, shame it doesn't have a buy it now price...

cheers Ross


----------



## nifty

pbrosnan said:


> HI there,
> 
> This has already been bought by me but I think the description is worth a read.
> 
> Beer glass
> 
> Looking at the seller's userid I'm not sure if it's a bogus description or not. Could be the result of a Google translation. Good read though.



"the old person oil mill" is that like in the movie Solyent Green ??


----------



## Adamt

Awesome! Anyone have any idea what this is worth? I'll be keeping my eye on this one.





Batz said:


> Adelaide boys check out this
> 
> CIG MAXICHILL
> 
> BEVERAGE EQUIPMENT
> 
> KEG CHILLER
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CIG-MAXICHILL-Keg-C...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Batz


----------



## pokolbinguy

ULTIMATE BEER COOL ROOM

14 taps + more!! 

Walk in Beer Cold room, all beer lines and taps included, 14 keg dispenser taps, 14 glass door shelf units. Dismantle and removal at buyers cost. apporx size 8mtr x 2mtrs

Starting bid	AU $8,000.00 
End time:	01-Jan-07 16:34:50 AEDST (4 days 23 hours)
Item location:	Mackay, Queensland, Australia

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-Cold-room-with...1QQcmdZViewItem

YUM!!


----------



## fixa

can provide beer an acomadation for someone wanting to buy the coolroom. It's actually at the mackay bowls club, i was there the other week.. at least i think it was there... many beers....


----------



## Finite

Anyone doing bigger batches? 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/1000-LITRE-PLASTIC-...bayphotohosting

But seriously... this one is big but maybe actually viable:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/food-grade-220-Lite...bayphotohosting


----------



## Jye

GATORADE cooler $49, Prospect SA.


----------



## GMK

Jye said:


> GATORADE cooler $49, Prospect SA.




Cool - just bidded on it...


----------



## Jye

Heres another...

GATORADE cooler $49, Daisy Hill QLD.


----------



## GMK

Just found a good condition elcrtic copper washer in newcastle.
Only 61.00...looks just like mine and should hold 70ltrs...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/MALLEYS-ELECTRIC-WA...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Batz

Is this a 'beer engine' thingy?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BEER-FONT-FOB-DETEC...1QQcmdZViewItem

Batz

Edit: Should have looked FOB foam control device


----------



## MHB

Nah View attachment 10673
it's a FOB control.

You put them in a line to catch the FOB (ok, Foam On Beer, so what's the point of being in an industry with out its own jargon), have seen one on the back of a tap in the fridge to catch those pesky bubbles that accumulate at the back of the tap.
Everyone is entitled to 1 pet hate, bubbles in the line was his. I think it could be over kill for most home brewers tho.

MHB


----------



## Screwtop

MHB said:


> Nah View attachment 10673
> it's a FOB control.
> 
> You put them in a line to catch the FOB (ok, Foam On Beer, so what's the point of being in an industry with out its own jargon), have seen one on the back of a tap in the fridge to catch those pesky bubbles that accumulate at the back of the tap.
> Everyone is entitled to 1 pet hate, bubbles in the line was his. I think it could be over kill for most home brewers tho.
> 
> MHB




Chuckle, View attachment 10673
FOB, F%^^ing Old Batz


----------



## Batz

FOB, F%^^ing Old Batz


View attachment 10676



FOB, F%^^ing Old Batz indeed!

Batz h34r:


----------



## MHB

Was just for fun, bumped into it in a file of heraldic images (anyone got a good gryphon?)
Isnt it a bugger when someone edits their post while you're typing?
But I do like that GIF batz.

Mark


----------



## Phrak

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-On-Tap-CO2-Gas...1QQcmdZViewItem

Beer On Tap CO2 Gas Bottle.
Gas Bottle is empty and is untested.
Weight when empty is about 34 kg, when full it is very very heavy.
Height is about 130cm

Pickup only from Melbourne
Starting & current bid - 99c


----------



## Screwtop

MHB said:


> Was just for fun, bumped into it in a file of heraldic images (anyone got a good gryphon?)
> Isnt it a bugger when someone edits their post while you're typing?
> But I do like that GIF batz.
> 
> Mark



How bout these


----------



## Bobby

*Deep Freezer*

_Up for auction is a deep freezer that measures 205cm (w) x 63cm (d) x 84cm (h). It has 2 glass sliding doors. Unknown brand but in working order._

PU - Plumpton

currently $100


----------



## Ross

450L Kettle here

cheers Ross


----------



## Finite

Could I use this for an immersion chiller?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-Coil-Stainless...bayphotohosting


----------



## jamesc

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Stainless-food-Grad...1QQcmdZViewItem
lge ss tank in melb


----------



## Ross

Finite said:


> Could I use this for an immersion chiller?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-Coil-Stainless...bayphotohosting



Yes, but copper would be cheaper & more efficient...

cheers Ross


----------



## Finite

Ross said:


> Yes, but copper would be cheaper & more efficient...
> 
> cheers Ross



cheers ross, was only $30 but its gone up now so I wont bother.


----------



## ForkBoy

Large Copper boiler 
PU Seacliff Park SA
$50

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Old-copper-boiler-o...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Uncle Fester

Miracle Box. $80.00, 1 day to go.

Buderim Queensland....

Linky

Festa.


----------



## Batz

Two tap font $100

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Chrome-2-tap-beer-f...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Batz

New Ceramic Beer Tap Font & New Stainless Drip Tray

Very nice looking set up,and only .99c,bad luck it won't stay that price





http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-Ceramic-Beer-Ta...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Tony

Wooden bar in NSW with built in bar fridge

$300

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/WOODEN-ALCOHOL-BAR-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MHB

The ultimate Bling, or maybe its beer porn

MHB


----------



## RobW

MHB said:


> The ultimate Bling, or maybe its beer porn
> 
> MHB



and according to the fine print it comes complete with telephone & web tech support.
Must be for when it blue screens :lol: 

You ring up and they say "Have you tried turning it off and then on again?"


----------



## TidalPete

That 2 tap font HERE looks just the thing for someone who is planning on getting into kegging. :super: 

:beer:


----------



## Aussie Claret

Batz said:


> Two tap font $100
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Chrome-2-tap-beer-f...1QQcmdZViewItem



Not yours by any chance batz? Upto $170+, you'd be happy with that.

AC


----------



## Batz

Aussie Claret said:


> Not yours by any chance batz? Upto $170+, you'd be happy with that.
> 
> AC




No that's a very nice one.....worth $300-$400 I'll guess  

Batz h34r:


----------



## JSB

awesome beer kit with great instructions (forget something in the process?, yeast :lol: )

linky


----------



## Batz

Cheap fridge $5.00 ATM
Pick up only Shellharbour NSW

Link

Batz


----------



## Batz

For we essential oil producers  

Link

Batz


----------



## bindi

Andale Cobra font in linky Brisbane 2 days left

Very nice.


----------



## bindi

bindi said:


> Andale Cobra font in linky Brisbane 2 days left
> 
> Very nice.




Bump :huh: for you Brisbane Guys.
And no, I am not selling it.


----------



## Wortgames

Here we go...

Large, commercial, stainless, mobile keg server, with 2 fonts

Looks like it's basically a temprite but with built-in keg storage

Would make a good food prep area for the barbie too.

Gold Coast, $1900 (some places charge that for a poxy converted bar fridge 'kegerator'...)


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...em=120073864734


----------



## BrissyBrew

Wortgames said:


> Here we go...
> 
> Large, commercial, stainless, mobile keg server, with 2 fonts
> 
> Looks like it's basically a temprite but with built-in keg storage
> 
> Would make a good food prep area for the barbie too.
> 
> Gold Coast, $1900 (some places charge that for a poxy converted bar fridge 'kegerator'...)
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...em=120073864734


oh that's sweet wortgages, but I dont think SWMBO would approve, but it is within pickup distance. I think it is refrigerated, with room for kegs under the top and probably a glyco chiller.


----------



## Linz

Found this one for the seriously cashed up...but not another dollar needed....Not mine...but wish it was....


Here...


----------



## Jazzafish

Linz said:


> Found this one for the seriously cashed up...but not another dollar needed....Not mine...but wish it was....
> Here...



Why would you pay"over $700" recoil the inside of the fridge? I picked up the same sized chest freezer for $100 and put a new thermostat on it for under $50. Ok it doesn't have a wooden cover, but I'm building a frame to make it look better.

My point is you can easily build your own for much less cost


----------



## Wortgames

Looks like a case of someone hoping to make a return on extensive custom work - it never happens. Custom work will usually leave you poor  

I doubt he spent that much on the fridge work. Maybe he's got a mate who did it, and that is what it 'would' cost at normal rates.

I agree, that to go out and spend $700 would not be the actions of a rational homebrewer...


----------



## Punter

melbourne...$450...450lt tank

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Stainless-Steel-Tan...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lukes

Old keg in Gawler S.A.

Link

Sheet load's of stainless sheets for false bottoms in N.S.W but you will have to drill it yourself.

Link

:beerbang: 

- Luke


----------



## pint of lager

Stainless bling.

1.3m diam ss conical tank on stand with valves.

link


----------



## Linz

pint of lager said:


> Stainless bling.
> 
> 1.3m diam ss conical tank on stand with valves.
> 
> link




Watch out for that one Peoples......

At the top it states it will post 'worldwide'...would cost a bundle...

but at the bottom of the ad(underlast big pic) is written.."Pick up only from Bacchus Marsh Area

Postcode - 3340 Victoria ".........


----------



## randyrob

Homebrew Keg Pump Currently $5


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HOME-BREW-BEER-KEG-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Eugene

Cheap big fridge in Ipswitch.

$20. buy it now on Shebay

Damm I wish it was Newcastle

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/KELVINATOR-FROST-FR...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Brewtus

MHB said:


> The ultimate Bling, or maybe its beer porn
> 
> MHB



It also says it is dishwasher safe. at 500mm high, you need the mother of all dishwashers.


----------



## n00ch

> Damm I wish it was Newcastle



By this I assume you are in Newcastle Eugene? If so and you want a cheap fridge go to the Cardiff Tender Centre this weekend, there are always a few there. I bought 1 from there to use as another fermenting fridge a few months back for $25. The Hamilton one also seems to be on this weekend.

Cheers


----------



## Barramundi

pint of lager said:


> Stainless bling.
> 
> 1.3m diam ss conical tank on stand with valves.
> 
> link





looks somewhat rusty and shitty for stainless too....


----------



## Brewtus

Fridge Bling. Why have an ugly fridge in your home?


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/An-Awesome-Commerci...bayphotohosting


----------



## Wortgames

How good would that look with a font up top, and some polished cornies behind the glass, illuminated with neon?!


----------



## Batz

Batz said:


> New Ceramic Beer Tap Font & New Stainless Drip Tray
> 
> Very nice looking set up,and only .99c,bad luck it won't stay that price
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-Ceramic-Beer-Ta...1QQcmdZViewItem




Sold for $346

I suppose someone really wanted it :blink: 

batz


----------



## Slurpdog

Brewtus said:


> Fridge Bling. Why have an ugly fridge in your home?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/An-Awesome-Commerci...bayphotohosting



Now that's Old Skool!!!!!


----------



## homekegger1

Perfect for any new brewer wanting to get into kegging or even for someone looking to expand

Full bar and Taps and homebrewing gear. Melbourne currently $5

Link

Cheers

HK


----------



## homekegger1

Portable bar with 1 tap.

Victoria. Currently $500

Link

Cheers

HK


----------



## Ross

homekegger1 said:


> Perfect for any new brewer wanting to get into kegging or even for someone looking to expand
> 
> Full bar and Taps and homebrewing gear. Melbourne currently $5
> 
> Link
> 
> Cheers
> 
> HK



Reckon that'll have lifted a fair bit in price before she closes... B) Could be a good score for someone local.

cheers Ross


----------



## Punter

I wish

Mackay QLD pickup


----------



## pokolbinguy

MMMM BLING!!


MOBILE REFRIGERATED BEER TAP UNIT PUB KEG BAR
Starting bid	AU $2,200.00 
Buy It Now price: AU $3,200.00 

End time:	29-Jan-07 14:42:50 AEDST (5 days 21 hours)

Item location:	Gold Coast, Australia

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/MOBILE-REFRIGERATED...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fifteenbeerslater

BEER TAPS>Set of four with spares. Two hours to go.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...p;rd=1&rd=1


----------



## eric8

50l keg coupler
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/KEG-COUPLER-TAP-HOM...1QQcmdZViewItem

Sydney


----------



## Tony

pokolbinguy said:


> MMMM BLING!!
> MOBILE REFRIGERATED BEER TAP UNIT PUB KEG BAR
> Starting bid	AU $2,200.00
> Buy It Now price: AU $3,200.00
> 
> End time:	29-Jan-07 14:42:50 AEDST (5 days 21 hours)
> 
> Item location:	Gold Coast, Australia
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/MOBILE-REFRIGERATED...1QQcmdZViewItem




ooooooo and its on wheels.

I could wheel it out to the pool 

if i had the money

cheers


----------



## randyrob

Would a 19L corny fit in this?

Party Keg Esky....


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Chiller-Tub-large-E...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## KoNG

Dont think so sorry Randy....
the whole unit is a metre high...but it mentions the storage area is only 3800mm.


----------



## Ross

randyrob said:


> Would a 19L corny fit in this?
> 
> Party Keg Esky....
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Chiller-Tub-large-E...1QQcmdZViewItem



Not if the internal is only 380mm high as stated. A keg is 610mm without the Disconnects.

cheers Ross


----------



## KoNG

snap...! beat you..


----------



## Ross

KoNG said:


> snap...! beat you..



Less speed less mistakes - It's 380 mm high not 3800mm  

cheers Ross


----------



## KoNG

pawned


----------



## Stuster

KoNG said:


> pawned



I think you mean pwned, kOng.

Pwned again. :lol:


----------



## KoNG

i think you mean "KoNG"


----------



## BammBamm

hey guys n00b here from melbourne. Just trying to get in to kegging and was wondering if this was worth while 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kegerator-Kit-for-Home...1QQcmdZViewItem

It would work out about $150 cheaper than the same setup from somewhere like brewcraft ($390) but I want to be sure that I wont have any problems with customs and getting a gas bottle filled that has american standard stamps on it? Unless of anyone can suggest a better option for me? :beer:


----------



## Wortgames

Hi BammBamm, it would be worth doing a lot more searching on this site about kegging systems first. Getting your own CO2 cylinder filled can be a pain (even if it's Aussie stamped). Getting stuff through customs isn't always a cheap thing to do either. Plus the US threads are different. Be careful.


----------



## BammBamm

Yeah cool thanks for your advice Wort  I will keep on looking then because I dont want to fork out $400 P.S. Top site here guys, so much to learn :super:


----------



## Wortgames

No worries, welcome to the forum. Do a search for 'fire extinguishers' too, lots of good info about getting cheap cylinders and refills.


----------



## Batz

Fire extinguisher in Adelaide,dip tube removed already



http://cgi.ebay.com.au/home-brew-CO2-cylin...1QQcmdZViewItem

Batz


----------



## Wortgames

Keg fridge, 9 kegs, reg, Yarrawonga Vic $700


----------



## Tony

750 mL beer bottle going for $1300 with 12 hrs to go.

no shit

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SHAMROCK-26OZ-RING-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Barramundi

must be worth it theres a few bids down on it ...


----------



## Josh

Wortgames said:


> Getting stuff through customs isn't always a cheap thing to do either.



If the cost of the goods and postage is less than A$1000 there is nothing to pay Customs.

Cheers


----------



## mika

Really cheap 23L Keg :blink: 

Link


----------



## KillerRx4

Link

These be too brittle for sight glass?


----------



## bonj

Josh said:


> If the cost of the goods and postage is less than A$1000 there is nothing to pay Customs.
> 
> Cheers



If the goods' "country of origin" is the USA, then it is highly probable that it is covered by the Australia/USA free trade agreement, which means no duty, no matter what the value of the goods is. However, my understanding is that for value over AUD$1000, they will charge you the 10% GST.

I'd check everything first. for example, about a year ago, I imported 2 photographic studio flash units from the USA. I checked the customs code designation for flash units against the free trade agreement, and they were duty free. The value was just under AUD$1000, so I payed nothing when they arrived, and UPS shipped them straight to my door. However, a lens that I bought attracted import duty because it was made in Korea. Even though I bought it from a store in the USA. It was much less than AUD$1000.


----------



## Jazzafish

6 LITRE AMERICAN OAK PORT / WINE KEG

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/AMERICAN-OAK-PORT-W...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Doogiechap

OK, it not an ebay item but along the same lines.
Jaycar has this Digital Multimeter with temp probe currently on sale for $14.95. A handy multipurpose item  
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Stagger

I have one of these and thay work just great, i run my beer through twice.

Stagger


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Cold-Plate-2-pass-h...1QQcmdZViewItem


AND

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Cold-Plate-6-pass-h...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Josh

Bonj said:


> If the goods' "country of origin" is the USA, then it is highly probable that it is covered by the Australia/USA free trade agreement, which means no duty, no matter what the value of the goods is. However, my understanding is that for value over AUD$1000, they will charge you the 10% GST.
> 
> I'd check everything first. for example, about a year ago, I imported 2 photographic studio flash units from the USA. I checked the customs code designation for flash units against the free trade agreement, and they were duty free. The value was just under AUD$1000, so I payed nothing when they arrived, and UPS shipped them straight to my door. However, a lens that I bought attracted import duty because it was made in Korea. Even though I bought it from a store in the USA. It was much less than AUD$1000.


You are correct in that if the cost fo the goods + postage is greater than $1000 you will pay GST regardless of whether duty is payable. 

As for paying under $1000. The current regime says that if the cost of the landed goods ie. goods + freight is under $1000 you won't have to pay. This threshold has increased in the last year or two.


----------



## glenos

Josh said:


> You are correct in that if the cost fo the goods + postage is greater than $1000 you will pay GST regardless of whether duty is payable.
> 
> As for paying under $1000. The current regime says that if the cost of the landed goods ie. goods + freight is under $1000 you won't have to pay. This threshold has increased in the last year or two.



Strictly the GST is due on the value of the goods plus transport costs in $AU on the day they arrive in Australia, that is using that days conversion rate not the rate you paid. There are exemptions for personal goods under certain values and $1000 sounds about right.

Duty is abolished and replaced with GST, some items have tarriffs applied to them on arrival in Australia, footwear for one, there are lists of these items available from customs I think. www.customs.gov.au should give you some more info, I remember from when I was looking at this the information was hard to get to.


----------



## paul

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/22-LITRE-STAINLESS-...1QQcmdZViewItem

Cheap 22 litre kegs $50 with pluto


----------



## Linz

paul said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/22-LITRE-STAINLESS-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Cheap 22 litre kegs $50 with pluto




You didnt mention that they're "Pick up only" in Townsville !!!!!


----------



## Batz

Be careful of this one guys!
I asked why he only quotes postage to the highest bidder and got a very nasty email in return.
Suppose if you win he may charge $100.00 postage,what ever it's a supprize

Be warned

Two tap font

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...646888&rd=1


Batz


----------



## Josh

glenos said:


> Strictly the GST is due on the value of the goods plus transport costs in $AU on the day they arrive in Australia, that is using that days conversion rate not the rate you paid. There are exemptions for personal goods under certain values and $1000 sounds about right.
> 
> Duty is abolished and replaced with GST, some items have tarriffs applied to them on arrival in Australia, footwear for one, there are lists of these items available from customs I think. www.customs.gov.au should give you some more info, I remember from when I was looking at this the information was hard to get to.


Customs Officer here. I know  
:chug:


----------



## pokolbinguy

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/22-LITRE-STAINLESS-...1QQcmdZViewItem

Cheap 22 litre kegs $50 with pluto





This seller is willing to post. I would buy them but i cant afford it at the moment.

Somone snap them up!! 9 hrs to go.


----------



## johnno

30 litre urn in Sydney.

Apparently it is new.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/30-Lt-Water-Urn-Bra...1QQcmdZViewItem

cheers
johnno


----------



## johnno

This would make a nice mash tun. 
I have never seen one this large before though.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Stainless-Steel-Urn...1QQcmdZViewItem

cheers
johnno


----------



## browndog

An awesome looking PID controller in Richmond, Victoria. Currently at $75, you could run your whole brewery with this one.

Linky

cheers



Browndog


----------



## Jye

GATORADE DRINK COOLER in Adelaide


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler

Just picked this up, my brother will bring it over with him in a few months.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...:B:EOIBSA:AU:12


----------



## fixa

Batz said:


> I asked why he only quotes postage to the highest bidder and got a very nasty email in return.
> Suppose if you win he may charge $100.00 postage,what ever it's a supprize
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...646888&rd=1
> Batz



F*** him... Thats totally ridiculous wanting someone to bid for your item and not even tell them what the postage will be. I got burnt on one like this ages ago. Silly me decide to place a bid ( i may or may not have been under the influence your honour) and ended up paying a kings ransom in postage. 
Please be very careful on EvilBay....


----------



## fixa

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Just picked this up, my brother will bring it over with him in a few months.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...:B:EOIBSA:AU:12



That's awesome Vlad, and for $90!!!!!!
I'll buy it off you for $105 plus postage?


----------



## Screwtop

What's the rub, just decline the purchase if the freight is too much! Let him re auction it.


----------



## Tony

be quick its got 2 bids on it already

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/victoria-bitter-rub...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Batz

Tony said:


> be quick its got 2 bids on it already
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/victoria-bitter-rub...1QQcmdZViewItem




VB !
No thanks,those feet may taste better :blink: 

Batz


----------



## Tony

browndog said:


> An awesome looking PID controller in Richmond, Victoria. Currently at $75, you could run your whole brewery with this one.
> 
> Linky
> 
> cheers
> Browndog



Browndog.................... you made my day.

I saw that and had an accident in my pants  

I did a training course on these many years back....... they are complex but powerful.

We used them to run a gold mine!

If i want to automate the brewery, this could be it.

will do some research on them tomorrow.

Batz........

Thats what i thought too  

i couldnt resist a stir though when i saw it

cheers


----------



## johnno

Cheap fridge ging in NSW. Just over an hour to go.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/250L-Fridge_W0QQite...1QQcmdZViewItem

cheers
johnno


----------



## johnno

Some really mouldy looking hops being sold for a hops pillow.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/10g-whole-HOPS-FLOW...bayphotohosting


----------



## bonj

johnno said:


> Some really mouldy looking hops being sold for a hops pillow.



An aroma addition at lights out? :unsure: :lol:


----------



## browndog

Tony said:


> Browndog.................... you made my day.
> 
> I saw that and had an accident in my pants
> 
> I did a training course on these many years back....... they are complex but powerful.
> 
> We used them to run a gold mine!
> 
> If i want to automate the brewery, this could be it.
> 
> will do some research on them tomorrow.
> 
> Batz........
> 
> Thats what i thought too
> 
> i couldnt resist a stir though when i saw it
> 
> cheers



Yes Tony, I would have put a bid or two in myself if I did not already have a dixcell and a mashmaster. Someone is going to get a bargain.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## danger_85

Just wondering how much do your reckon it would cost to build up a setup like this one?

Keg Fridge

What do you reckon would be a good price if i was to buy it?


----------



## MAH

danger_85 said:


> Just wondering how much do your reckon it would cost to build up a setup like this one?
> 
> Keg Fridge
> 
> What do you reckon would be a good price if i was to buy it?



It would cost SFA. Cheap second hand fridge, $70 each for the kegs, $50 for the QD's (can get cheaper from US), a drip tray, some beer line and 2 plastic fermenters. Well under the $500 starting price let alone the $700 buy now price. It doesn't even come with a regulator FFS.

Tell him he's dreaming.


----------



## danger_85

MAH said:


> It would cost SFA. Cheap second hand fridge, $70 each for the kegs, $50 for the QD's (can get cheaper from US), a drip tray, some beer line and 2 plastic fermenters. Well under the $500 starting price let alone the $700 buy now price. It doesn't even come with a regulator FFS.
> 
> Tell him he's dreaming.




Cheers MAH
will leave it well alone.


----------



## crozdog

danger_85 said:


> Just wondering how much do your reckon it would cost to build up a setup like this one?
> 
> Keg Fridge
> 
> What do you reckon would be a good price if i was to buy it?



I reckon you'd be paying a premium for the "ball and cock connections" h34r: B) :unsure:  

FYI, You can pick up a basic 2 keg setup from ebay or many brew shops for about $340 (2 kegs, reg, line, disconnects + 1 tap). Add a free or sub$100 fridge & you're off 7 still have money in the kitty.


----------



## t_c

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Homebrew-Keg-Pub-Ba...1QQcmdZViewItem


looks awsome, i gota build meself one


----------



## Uncle Fester

Big boiler

Anyone in Perth thinking of increasing their output?

$500, a couple of hundred litres, and Natural Gas powered.

Fester


Edit: Doh! That will teach me to try and cook tea, bath the kids, surf EBay and have a beer all at the same time!


Better late than never linky


----------



## Tony

Uncle Fester said:


> Big boiler
> 
> Anyone in Perth thinking of increasing their output?
> 
> $500, a couple of hundred litres, and Natural Gas powered.
> 
> Fester



a link would help


----------



## Franko

t_c said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Homebrew-Keg-Pub-Ba...1QQcmdZViewItem
> looks awsome, i gota build meself one




That ones been on ebay before and didnt sell


----------



## Adamt

I'll hedge a bet it was his fridge


----------



## Mr megalitre

Cheap Stainless brewing bench at Werribee Victoria. $51.50 at the moment with 2 days to go

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Commercial-stainles...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Batz

Fridge with taps ,drip tray etc

Link

In fact follow his link it includes kegs,regulator and even fermenters and stuff ! Looks good



Batz


----------



## Wortgames

3 gal corny kegs, brand new US$85 (AU$110). US Seller ships worldwide.


----------



## troywhite

4L Party Keg 

This could be a bargain without the lid...


----------



## Wortgames

Beer fridge with tap Cameron Park NSW. Looks terrible but it's starting at $1.


----------



## razz

troywhite said:


> 4L Party Keg
> 
> This could be a bargain without the lid...


I saw this yesterday but never mentioned it here because Doogiechap had a bid in. <_<


----------



## Tony

3 tap flooded cobra font 

gold coast pickup only

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/COBRA-PLUS-3-CHROME...1QQcmdZViewItem

4 head font the same as above

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/FLEMINGTON-4-HEAD-C...1QQcmdZViewItem

cheers


----------



## Doogiechap

razz you are a gentleman  
Here's hoping I get it  


razz said:


> I saw this yesterday but never mentioned it here because Doogiechap had a bid in. <_<


----------



## randyrob

Doogiechap said:


> razz you are a gentleman
> Here's hoping I get it



ouch, isnt that getting a bit expensive?

tho what a sweet party keg it will be dougie!

hmm on second thoughts only 8 pints out of it would be good for a party for one

Rob.


----------



## Batz

Nice old fridge $5.00 ATM
This is the same as my first keg fridge(still going strong)They do not have a hump in the back so with the door skin relpaced four kegs fit nicely inside.
Hard to beat these old girls !



Batz

Fridge


----------



## bindi

Batz said:


> Nice old fridge $5.00 ATM
> This is the same as my first keg fridge(still going strong)They do not have a hump in the back so with the door skin relpaced four kegs fit nicely inside.
> Hard to beat these old girls !
> Batz
> 
> Fridge




Hands off this one guys  That's me bidding. only half hour down the road.
I know alls fair on evilBay.


----------



## Tony

OK

who is "brewbits" on evilbay?


----------



## microbe

bindi said:


> Hands off this one guys  That's me bidding. only half hour down the road.
> I know alls fair on evilBay.



Damn!! OK, Bindi - no competition from me... good price - hope it stays that way for you!


----------



## bindi

microbe said:


> Damn!! OK, Bindi - no competition from me... good price - hope it stays that way for you!



Cool, when your up the Sunny Coast I will shout you a beer or three.


----------



## danger_85

Party Keg

Ten litre capacity. Don't know how good it would be.

$10 at the moment


----------



## winkle

danger_85 said:


> Party Keg
> 
> Ten litre capacity. Don't know how good it would be.
> 
> $10 at the moment



Nice clean beer line - not :blink:


----------



## bugwan

Dual regulator, looks the goods. Currently at $50 and ending in a day or so...

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...p;rd=1&rd=1


----------



## winkle

Couple of Chimay Goblets for some stylish drinking. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...A:IT&ih=019


----------



## Punter

> Couple of Chimay Goblets for some stylish drinking. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...A:IT&ih=019



check out this sellers other items in his store, some very cool stuff.


----------



## drsmurto

winkle said:


> Couple of Chimay Goblets for some stylish drinking. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...A:IT&ih=019



Wow! HB gear being sold in Adelaide..... been awhile..... :blink:


----------



## Tony

stainless steel mobile bar

very stylish

cost $3850 to make

selling for $800 or $900......... cant remember now.

oh man i need another beer.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Stainless-Steel-Mob...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## glenos

Tony said:


> stainless steel mobile bar
> 
> very stylish
> 
> cost $3850 to make
> 
> selling for $800 or $900......... cant remember now.
> 
> oh man i need another beer.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Stainless-Steel-Mob...1QQcmdZViewItem



look familiar? http://barware.cart.net.au/details/514391.html


----------



## InCider

bindi said:


> Hands off this one guys  That's me bidding. only half hour down the road.
> I know alls fair on evilBay.



Mate, you'll need a litre of man lube to get this puppy one of your 3 man sheds! She'll hardly fit. It look like Harvey Normans' place at Dicky Beach!


----------



## fifteenbeerslater

Four keg Ice Bank Chiller 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...p;rd=1&rd=1


----------



## crozdog

2 door commercial fridge in Richmond Vic 

linky

Currently $0.99 ends 04-Mar-07 21:30:30 AEDST 

I wish it was in Sydney....


----------



## Batz

Shameless plug

Drip tray stainless steel.suit two taps,free postage.


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...p;rd=1&rd=1


Batz


----------



## crozdog

Great starter setup for partials in Coromandel Valley SA

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Homebrew-equipment-...1QQcmdZViewItem

2 fermenters, 3 cubes, an insulated mashtun with copper manifold, wort chiller, hydrometer, scales, a plastic spoon and airlocks, a Super Automatica bottle capper, approx 20 glass longneck bottles, some Grolsch fliptop bottles and approx 30 plastic cooopers beer bottles, a selection of bottle caps and an blue/little bottler, a probe thermostat for the fridge + a heatbelt.

Ends 10-Mar-07 11:49:45 AEDST


----------



## drsmurto

crozdog said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Homebrew-equipment-...1QQcmdZViewItem




Am looking to move up to partials and BIAB/AG. Any thoughts/comments from those already there? How much do we think this setup is worth?


----------



## bindi

bindi said:


> Hands off this one guys  That's me bidding. only half hour down the road.
> I know alls fair on evilBay.


 
Won that fridge Batz for $5.00


----------



## Batz

bindi said:


> Won that fridge Batz for $5.00




:lol: :lol: Way to go Bob,you owe me a beer next time I visit Bindi's Brewery

Batz


----------



## Tony

Batz said:


> Shameless plug
> 
> Drip tray stainless steel.suit two taps,free postage.
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...p;rd=1&rd=1
> Batz



As soon as i saw hinterlands SA on it last night i knew it way yours batz

h34r: 

cheers


----------



## Batz

Tony said:


> As soon as i saw hinterlands SA on it last night i knew it way yours batz
> 
> h34r:
> 
> cheers




There are others who live up here Tony
Just yesterday I saw someone in town !

Batz


----------



## Linz

DrSmurto said:


> Am looking to move up to partials and BIAB/AG. Any thoughts/comments from those already there? How much do we think this setup is worth?




it has a temp controller for a fridge!! one of those alone from the HBS is about $100+ alone. Plus s/steel pot($20 from Big W) and copper pipe. The capper is about $60 new too.....So it seems worth it for $50 and no postage if you pick up


----------



## Batz

Linz said:


> it has a temp controller for a fridge!! one of those alone from the HBS is about $100+ alone. Plus s/steel pot($20 from Big W) and copper pipe. The capper is about $60 new too.....So it seems worth it for $50 and no postage if you pick up




AT $200.00 collect you would still be in front

Batz


----------



## GMK

Think i will bid on it and make teh stuff available as an All Grain for the Barossa Brew Club Members.

Thanks Guys


----------



## drsmurto

GMK said:


> Think i will bid on it and make the stuff available as an All Grain for the Barossa Brew Club Members.
> 
> Thanks Guys



So you are bidding on it then GMK? 

Well... I guess Lyndoch isnt that far away from Mt Torrens..... :blink:

p.s. thats not me bidding against you, my ebay alias is the same as my forum name.
p.p.s. if you need someone to pick it up, i work at urrbrae/waite so could swing down to Coromandel valley in a lunch break...


----------



## Zizzle

Partial mashing gear

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Homebrew-equipment-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Tony

10 tap font with taps and drip tray

Its in the US though

Will post to Aus :beerbang: 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Commercial-10-Line-...1QQcmdZViewItem

cheers


----------



## lucas

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...em=270094609734
HUUUUUUUGE chest freezer, Sydney. $20, 5 days remaining

wish i lived in sydney


----------



## Batz

Cheap fridge on the sunshine coast

Link here bindi

And don't forget this nice drip tray  

Drip Tray

Batz


----------



## t_c

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SPIRIT-STILL-50L-Co...1QQcmdZViewItem

this guy must use a wheelbarow to wheel around his balls in


----------



## domonsura

I'd have to say he's just plain stupid. Just having a 50L vessel on your still column is illegal. Guys like this f**k it up for the rest of us......


----------



## Adamt

Not only does he have a 50L container attached to a still, he's selling it without declaring you need a license to distill alcohol, and he's selling a Tooheys keg I'm sure he doesnt own!


----------



## bugwan

Looks like his listing has been removed already!! Nice work lads.


----------



## lucas

this is exactly the sort of thing that makes me hate ebay. idiots who dont know how much they want to spend before they start bidding. If I'd waited 45 more seconds before I bided that damn item would of been mine for $51


----------



## drsmurto

Linky


The rolls royce of bottle cleaners!


----------



## Doc

DrSmurto said:


> Linky
> 
> 
> The rolls royce of bottle cleaners!



A few mods and it would make a great keg cleaner 

Doc


----------



## domonsura

you could make a better one with a pressure valve on it so all you have to do is press the bottle down over the spout.........if you used a mag drive pump the excess pressure while it was shut off wouldn't matter....but not a bad effort though I spose, not bad for $50. the steel & plumbing alone would be worth that, let alone the mucking around making it....


----------



## ruttager

Hi all, I saw this on sale on ebay and thought it may be a good buy if 4 or 5 people would want to go in (including me  ).

If anyone is interested to take a lead on this, I can put in money - $250 starting bid with $100 postage, and about $30 to post individually for all parties interested.


----------



## GMK

Doc said:


> A few mods and it would make a great keg cleaner
> 
> Doc



I am watching this - ready to pounce.


----------



## stillscottish

Just had a look at it.
Does punctuation cost extra this week on ebay?

Campbell


----------



## fixa

ruttager said:


> Hi all, I saw this on sale on ebay and thought it may be a good buy if 4 or 5 people would want to go in (including me  ).
> 
> If anyone is interested to take a lead on this, I can put in money - $250 starting bid with $100 postage, and about $30 to post individually for all parties interested.



I'd be interested in the 4 tap if people want to join in?


----------



## Tony

ruttager said:


> Hi all, I saw this on sale on ebay and thought it may be a good buy if 4 or 5 people would want to go in (including me  ).
> 
> If anyone is interested to take a lead on this, I can put in money - $250 starting bid with $100 postage, and about $30 to post individually for all parties interested.



Well if you dont get a bunch of idiots that just have to have their name as the highest bidder with 4 days to go, jacking the price up you may get a good deal.

the fonts usually go for around $150 each on ebay so even if you bought them yourself you could make a bit of profit.

If the price stays low i might be keen on a 3 tapper.

Surley there is someone in sydney that could do a pick up and post the rest out. we could pay for postage of course.

cheers


----------



## mika

I'd be interested in a 3 way tap, as long as they are flooded and come with the fittings ready to snap the taps into.


----------



## lucas

beer filters for $62 buy it now. considering grabbing one...


----------



## fixa

mika_lika said:


> I'd be interested in a 3 way tap, as long as they are flooded and come with the fittings ready to snap the taps into.



well it says they are flooded, but don't all appear to have snaplocks.


----------



## Screwtop

lucas said:


> beer filters for $62 buy it now. considering grabbing one...




These same guys stung me $80 ea for two of these at the Brisbane Ekka last year, $42 around the corner. They are not 1u ABSOLUTE cartridges like Craftbrewer sells.


----------



## lucas

ah, glad I hadnt bought one already then


----------



## Fents

Old Style bar in syd. Dont know if its been posted yet..

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/old-style-bar-with-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## domonsura

Want to get your better half involved in your brewing? 

If you can get her into this..........


----------



## johnno

$5,000 being asked for a bottle of old Tasmanian beer. :blink: 


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BEER-BOTTLE-FULL_W0...1QQcmdZViewItem

cheers
johnno


----------



## Keifer

"rare tasmanian Larger"
Can't even spell lager when it's printed on the bottle!


----------



## bconnery

"Also on the back of the bottle is a "map of tasmania" with the name
Tasma which is embossed."

But did Tasma consent for this to be on the bottle 

And just who is Tasma ?


----------



## domonsura

Keifer said:


> "rare tasmanian Larger"
> Can't even spell lager when it's printed on the bottle!




I have to admit that that's one of the spelling errors that really shits me, proves that the person can't even be bothered paying attention to what they're doing. What's the bet that this is some back country tassie feral who's found this out in the back shed under some floorboards and thought "JACKPOTTTT!!!"


----------



## drsmurto

He even misspelt Launceston!  

Looks like someone's homebrew thats been left in the shed for a year....

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Bottles-All-Types_W...1QQcmdZViewItem

He is also selling his bottle collection, starting bid $2000...... :blink:


----------



## drsmurto

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Wine-Barrel-Radoux-...1QQcmdZViewItem

Anyone in Adelaide want to add oak to their beers? 225L of beer? :chug: 

Could be good for mass cider making too, the traditional way......


----------



## razz

Good buy for the real ale enthusiast. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/King-Keg-TOP-Tap-Be...1QQcmdZViewItem
And buy the time/cost you ship it here you would need to be an enthusiast !


----------



## Batz

Cheap fridge in Caboolture Qld.

Only $10.00 with one day to go

Fridge Link

Batz


----------



## drsmurto

crozdog said:


> Great starter setup for partials in Coromandel Valley SA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Homebrew-equipment-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 2 fermenters, 3 cubes, an insulated mashtun with copper manifold, wort chiller, hydrometer, scales, a plastic spoon and airlocks, a Super Automatica bottle capper, approx 20 glass longneck bottles, some Grolsch fliptop bottles and approx 30 plastic cooopers beer bottles, a selection of bottle caps and an blue/little bottler, a probe thermostat for the fridge + a heatbelt.
> 
> Ends 10-Mar-07 11:49:45 AEDST




DAMN IT! Outbid again! Really need to sit down and rethink my bidding methodology, I lost 3 auctions yesterday, all by a few lousy $'s. 

Really really really wanted that setup, had dreams the night before of mashing, sparging and the lovely smell... and then wham. 10 seconds to go and i lose despite the fact i had $30 up my sleeve as a max extra bid. 

Back to reading up on how to convert a pail fermenter into a mash tun i think.....


----------



## Maxt

Need that sneaky ebay software that gets the last bid in.


----------



## mika

Put your trust in e-bay, put the max bid in and wait. If you don't win it, you weren't prepared to pay that much for it anyway. If you do win it, you got it for what you were prepared to pay or less.
If everybody followed that philosphy there'd be no need for sniping software.


----------



## lucas

mika_lika said:


> Put your trust in e-bay, put the max bid in and wait. If you don't win it, you weren't prepared to pay that much for it anyway. If you do win it, you got it for what you were prepared to pay or less.
> If everybody followed that philosphy there'd be no need for sniping software.


while what you've said is true, and it would be nice if everyone played that way but they dont. and really snipers dont effect you in the slightest if you do treat ebay the way you describe. if you get sniped it means you weren't willing to pay as much as the sniper. but that works both ways, if the snipers bid isnt enough to outbid you, he's not going to take it from you.

the reason people snipe is because of the fools who get emotional when they get outbidded and then decide they can afford another $10, and then another $10. and then just $10 more... and then their really and truely last bid of $10 more. if you dont give them the opportunity to stuff about like that, they dont drive up the price that *you* end up paying, and that what everyone wants, isn't it?


----------



## ForkBoy

I agree - use the ebay max bid system. Only time I've failed to place the winning bid was when it went for more than was willing to pay.


----------



## Wortgames

lucas said:


> the reason people snipe is because of the fools who get emotional when they get outbidded and then decide they can afford another $10, and then another $10. and then just $10 more... and then their really and truely last bid of $10 more. if you dont give them the opportunity to stuff about like that, they dont drive up the price that *you* end up paying, and that what everyone wants, isn't it?



Spot on. it's not the latest bid that wins, it's the highest. If you were prepared to pay more than you actually bid, you can't blame anyone but yourself. Snipers are just protecting their own interests, by getting their bid in at the last moment and not getting drawn into a stupid ping-pong game of pride and bravado.

Also, don't assume that you could have won the item with a slightly higher bid than the actual winner. You don't know how high their max bid was, you only know where the second highest bidder (ie you) piked out. For all you know the winner may have been prepared to pay ten times that amount.


----------



## mika

lucas said:


> they dont drive up the price that *you* end up paying, and that what everyone wants, isn't it?



So you're sniping just to avoid paying an extra $10 that you were prepared to pay anyway ?
I love a bargain as much as the next person, but it doesn't happen in real life auctions so I don't see why it should happen in e-bay. My 2c worth.

And yes, I have sniped in the past, but come to realise it was silly and don't do it anymore.

Rant over, time to get back to :chug:


----------



## GMK

DrSmurto said:


> DAMN IT! Outbid again! Really need to sit down and rethink my bidding methodology, I lost 3 auctions yesterday, all by a few lousy $'s.
> 
> Really really really wanted that setup, had dreams the night before of mashing, sparging and the lovely smell... and then wham. 10 seconds to go and i lose despite the fact i had $30 up my sleeve as a max extra bid.
> 
> Back to reading up on how to convert a pail fermenter into a mash tun i think.....



Comeup and see me in the Baroosa - happy to lend the daddy cool 15ltr mash tun - will allow single normal batches for you...no worries....

GMK...President BBC


----------



## Sammus

Maxt said:


> Need that sneaky ebay software that gets the last bid in.



Don't need software. Check out Auction Sniper. I'm a sniper from way back, I swear by it h34r:. Before I get killed let me say I've never got any brewing gear from ebay auctions, only buy it now.


S


----------



## BenH

Snipers or not, if you put in the MAXIMUM that you're willing to pay, you'll never be outbid when you would have paid more...  

Sniping can be nasty, but only if the initial bidders are playing games too!

I admit to sniping now and then, but I reckon I only have a 50/50 success rate. Half of the time, someone just wants it more than me.

And yes, I've been sniped before too, and it only REALLY hurts when I realised that I would have paid more... 

:beer: 
BenH.


----------



## Barramundi

thats the key guys bid what your willing to pay , then if you lose you know the other guy wanted it more and was willing to part with more for it ... snipe or no snipe if someone puts in a higher max they win ...


----------



## Screwtop

I hate it when you log in after being away, to see alerts on ebay items you would like to bid on have finished :angry:


----------



## drsmurto

Had never heard of auction sniping. Youve all shattered my naive view of the world  

I did enter my max bid and with 45secs to go was in front by $30 so figured i would get some change. Never seen bidding that fast before. 

Ah well, thems the breaks i guess, just hope whoever won it gives it the love i would have  

GMK - just may take you up on that offer once i move into my new place and get all my brew gear outa storage. How big a batch can you brew with a 15L mash tun?


----------



## Wortgames

mika_lika said:


> So you're sniping just to avoid paying an extra $10 that you were prepared to pay anyway ?


$10 is still $10! My 'job' when buying an item at auction is to pay as little as possible for it. Why would I want to get into a battle-of-the-egos with some spoilt child who keeps coming back and bidding a bit more and a bit more (and then probably becoming a non-paying bidder anyway when he realises that his ego got the better of him and he bid too much)? Sniping is a misleading term, it suggests a targeted attack on another bidder. It isn't, it is simply placing your bid in the last seconds to avoid inciting a battle with other bidders. If anything it's actually a passive act.



mika_lika said:


> I love a bargain as much as the next person, but it doesn't happen in real life auctions so I don't see why it should happen in e-bay. My 2c worth.


It does happen in real life auctions, to a point. Nobody likes to bid too early in a real auction and get into a head-to-head battle. People tend to hold off. Ideally, most would probably like to wait until the end of the (hopefully sparse) bidding and then win the item with a single, final bid. Obviously you can't really do this in a real-life auction as the auctioneer will keep the auction open until it is clear there are no more bids, so the other bidders can always bid again. On eBay the auction finishes at a set time, so you have the opportunity to get your bid into the auctioneer at the last second.

I nearly always snipe. It's nothing personal, but I see an item I want, I decide how much I'm prepared to pay (and the trick is to bid slightly MORE than you want to pay, not be in some dream-world about how much you'd LIKE to win the item for) and I set up the shot. Then I forget about it unless I receive the email a few days later telling me I won. If I won, the worst case scenario is that I pay a few more dollars than I would have liked. Big deal. Usually I will have won it for less, so I'm happy. If I didn't win, then it really wasn't within my budget. Simple. No hard feelings, nothing to whine about.

Usually it all happens in my absence and I don't know (or care) about the other bidders. If I do watch its progress though, it's rare that I'll be the only sniper on an item. Often the price jumps significantly in the final seconds as other snipers get their shots in. The auctioneer (eBay) will sort out the mess and award it to the highest bidder, whether they got their bid in on day 1 or with 4 seconds to go.

If there are no other snipers I'll often end up with a bargain, as the non-sniping bidders often bid less than they are prepared to pay, because they are blinded by greed and optimism and they think the way to walk away with a bargain is to bid frugally. eBay simply doesn't work that way. You can't orchestrate a bargain on any particular item, you can only increase your odds of them happening by being smart about your bidding. Occasionally sniping can even work against you. An item which receives no bids early on can attract more attention as its price stays low, and people think it has escaped notice. Sometimes getting an early bid in can help to discourage the vultures from circling. The trick is to find out what works for you and stick to it, but certainly not have any complaints. Anyone can snipe if they want to.


----------



## bonj

I always snipe, for exactly the reason wortgames mentioned above. Why give my position and budget away too early? I generally only put a single bid in, which is the snipe. I also have about a 50/50 success rate, but if I'm not the highest bidder, it's because someone else was prepared to pay more than I was. Oh well...

Too many people get sucked into the competition of it. You are not "winning" the auction, you are just the highest bidder. I just like to snipe because I can protect my interests until the very last second.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

DrSmurto said:


> Had never heard of auction sniping. Youve all shattered my naive view of the world
> 
> I did enter my max bid and with 45secs to go was in front by $30 so figured i would get some change. Never seen bidding that fast before.
> 
> Ah well, thems the breaks i guess, just hope whoever won it gives it the love i would have
> 
> GMK - just may take you up on that offer once i move into my new place and get all my brew gear outa storage. How big a batch can you brew with a 15L mash tun?



Mitre 10 have 15ltr round coolers suitable for a mash tun for $45 here in the Barossa. I went out and bought a 45ltr to do doubles only to realise my kettle is not big enough. :angry: So now I am saving for a small one.


----------



## floppinab

The trouble with ebay is that their system allows sniping which heavily favours the buyers over the sellers.

If they implemented a "going going gone" system (like most other auction sites do), sniping would be a thing of the past and sellers would get better prices for their gear.

"Going going, gone" works like a "normal" auction where the auction end clock gets (for example) + 10 minutes everytime there is a bid past the original auction end clock. If there are bidders then the auction keeps going until everyone gives up.


----------



## crozdog

BYB said:


> Mitre 10 have 15ltr round coolers suitable for a mash tun for $45 here in the Barossa. I went out and bought a 45ltr to do doubles only to realise my kettle is not big enough. :angry: So now I am saving for a small one.



BYB, Don't go out & buy a new smaller one just for single batches!! Simply use the same 45l tun for a single batch - you just don't put as much grain or water in it - easy.  FYI, Thats what I do in my 75l tun that I use for single through to quad batches. 

Put your savings towards as big a kettle as you can get / afford - that will be $ well spent  

crozdog


----------



## Screwtop

BYB said:


> only to realise my kettle is not big enough. :angry:




Do what others do and do a double boil. Drain/sparge the wort first into the kettle then the remainder into a cube/jerry. Boil both for the required time, add hops to one boil, add both to the fermenter after cooling or to a jerry to cool if using no-chill and take the OG prior to pitching. Small kettles are no limitation, I used cheap SS stock pots first up.


----------



## Eugene

I have to admit to sniping too,

It doesnt always work, but its pretty good, I do the following>

1: Dont bid on the item at all, ever until the end.

2: IF in the last two minutes the item isnt over the max your prepared to spend, then open two windows, both with the item in question in them.

3: split the screens horozontally on you PC, have one as the item, you refresh each 5 seconds or so, it takes about 4-5 seconds to load the page each time.

4: the second window has your bid, put the max you want to go to, then place bid, you are then asked to confirm bid, leave it there, wait until 6-8 seconds out, then confirm bid.

One of Two things will happen, if your bid was the highest, you will win, as noone else has time to refresh and rebid in the last 6-8 seconds, you will win it.

If, someone else has a higher bid, too bad you loose and they have maybe just paid $40 or $50 more than they were expecting for the item, but kudos to them, they entered there max and waited and won, so fair is fair.

I cannot stress enough the importance of waiting until the last second to confirm bid, it leave no-one else time to outbid you.

I have bought Model helicopter worth $1500. brand new for $500, exhaust for my ute woirth $1750. for $710. doing just this (funny thing about exhaust, emaild seller and offered $1000. off ebay to buy, he said he would let it run, man was he dirty when I fronted with $710.

All is fair in love and war, I have been piped a few time, but who cares, get the next one.

My $00.022 inc GST worth.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

crozdog said:


> Simply use the same 45l tun for a single batch - you just don't put as much grain or water in it - easy.  .
> 
> 
> crozdog



Through what I have read I have been lead to believe that because of the depth of and width of the grain bed being shallow because of the size of the tun, that effeciencies may suffer when sparging :unsure: 

Back Yard Brewing 
(aka BYB)


----------



## stoutdrinker

Well, I have to admit I hadnt even heard of sniping until reading this thread. Nor did I know you can even get sniping software!! 

My take on buying off ebay, like a lot of the other posts, is to stick to your guns & bid your maximum when you place your bid, regardless of when you place it & dont stuff around. 

I've been caught mucking around trying to get "a bargain" which means having to place a higher bid & again & again until I ran out of time & STILL MISSED OUT.

Other times I've decided my maximum & placed that only & waited. Sometimes I've won & sometimes I havent. All that means is the person prepared to pay the most got the item. And thats it in a nutshell.

You may appear to loose an auction by only a few $'s but you'll never know the winner's maximum bid. All that matters is that they were prepared to pay more. If you think you would've increased you bid if time permitted, then you've gotten it wrong. That increased amount should have been your bid in the first place.

At the end of the day dont get disheartened thers's always new stuff being listed.

Cheers,

Stout


----------



## crozdog

BYB said:


> Through what I have read I have been lead to believe that because of the depth of and width of the grain bed being shallow because of the size of the tun, that effeciencies may suffer when sparging :unsure:
> 
> Back Yard Brewing
> (aka BYB)



yeah, that will happen, I get around 65% for a single batch increasing to 90% for a quad batch with 75% average for a double brew. It is easy enough to add a bit more malt to compensate.

Do a few mashes of each size & record your efficiency, then calculate the average for that batch size. When you make up a recipe, just alter your brewing software (brewsta, beersmith, promash etc) to use the average efficiency for the size batch you want then tweak the grain amounts till you get the OG you want. Easy.

Beers

Philip

P.S. Sorry for taking the thread off topic. h34r:


----------



## Doc

This would make a great fermentation chamber 



> UP FOR AUCTION IS A LARGE ESKY MADE OF COLD ROOM MATERIAL GREAT FOR CAMPING OR PARTIES. IT IS 1200CM LONG X 660CM HIGH X 610CM WIDE AND IS 6CM THICK
> 
> Deception Bay, QLD



Beers,
Doc


----------



## pokolbinguy

Home Brew Beer Regulators for 2 kegs and 2 gas bottles

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-Beer-Regu...dZViewItemrting 


bid	AU $60.00 
End time:	18-Mar-07 16:02:07 AEDST (4 days 6 hours)
Perth, Western Australia, Australia


----------



## pokolbinguy

micro brewery and home brew kit

2 X Westinghouse Freezermate Fridges 
3 X Stainless Steel beer taps 
1 X drip tray 
8 X 18lt postmix kegs (screw top) 
1 X 60lt fermentation barrell 
1 X large wooden wort stirring spoon 
2 X external fridge temperature control units 
1 x single clock gas regulator All necessay beer and gas lines including connectors

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/micro-brewery-and-h...1QQcmdZViewItem


Priced at $1000.... expensive but it does come with 8 kegs, fridge, temp controllers etc.


----------



## jkeysers

Eugene said:


> I do the following>
> 
> 1: Dont bid on the item at all, ever until the end.
> 
> 2: IF in the last two minutes the item isnt over the max your prepared to spend, then open two windows, both with the item in question in them.
> 
> 3: split the screens horozontally on you PC, have one as the item, you refresh each 5 seconds or so, it takes about 4-5 seconds to load the page each time.
> 
> 4: the second window has your bid, put the max you want to go to, then place bid, you are then asked to confirm bid, leave it there, wait until 6-8 seconds out, then confirm bid.
> 
> One of Two things will happen, if your bid was the highest, you will win, as noone else has time to refresh and rebid in the last 6-8 seconds, you will win it.
> 
> If, someone else has a higher bid, too bad you loose and they have maybe just paid $40 or $50 more than they were expecting for the item, but kudos to them, they entered there max and waited and won, so fair is fair.
> 
> I cannot stress enough the importance of waiting until the last second to confirm bid, it leave no-one else time to outbid you.



Eugene, my method is almost exactly the same, except for splitting the screens horizontally (I just use tabs, haha). It's tried and tested, and you never really lose per se. If everyone did this method it obviously woudn't work. Thank god they don't.

Only time I ever bid 'normally, is if an item comes up that i'm only partially interested in, I just chuck a bid on and if I win fine, if I lose, no biggy. But all the things I really wanna win, the above method works like a charm.


----------



## glenos

People snipe because of tools like bidder 2 and bidder 3 on this item, http://offer.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...em=260096818630

They are competing to be the highest bidder 13 bids in under 4 minutes, from one person with over 9 days left on the item.


----------



## Tony

back on topic.

Awsome 3 tap flooded font with drip tray.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/3way-beer-font-with...1QQcmdZViewItem

very nice one

cheers


----------



## mayzi

Large boiler 540mm diameter x 520mm hieght, tap at bottom, has its own stand with two ring gas burner. Looks like a commercial job of some sort. Going for $100 down Ballarat way. 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/STOCK-POT-BOILER-SU...1QQcmdZViewItem

Thought someone might want it. Know I won't be allowed to buy it


----------



## mayzi

Another boiler as well. 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/LARGE-STEEL-BOILER_...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mayzi

50Lt Urn $30 Shellharbour NSW. 

Yes I am just looking at all the stuff I could buy for AG and can't because I'm on a forced lay off from spending any $ on brewing/bar. Doesn't mean I can't window shop and let everyone else know though I guess. 

She may have won the battle, but there's a lot of legs left in this war.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Stainless-Steel-Urn...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mayzi

Mayzi said:


> Large boiler 540mm diameter x 520mm hieght, tap at bottom, has its own stand with two ring gas burner. Looks like a commercial job of some sort. Going for $100 down Ballarat way.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/STOCK-POT-BOILER-SU...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thought someone might want it. Know I won't be allowed to buy it




This works out at 120Lt if my maths serves me right - it rarely does.


----------



## domonsura

I took ONE look at that 100l plus stock pot and she said *************NO!!!!!****************

Even though it's in ballarat...she knows damn well I'd drive there for it.......lol


----------



## GMK

2 beer line temprite...

122.50 in richmond nsw...

looks like abargain...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Beer-Temprite-Bever...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lucas

want to make the uber HTL? how does 20 kettle elements sound?  $60 buy it now, sydney

the auction says water filters but the look like kettles to me


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SUNBEAM-EXPRESS-WAT...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Wortgames

Kegging setup, $200 starting bid or $350 buy-it-now: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...em=260098012364

​​​​​​_2x Reconditioned 19ltr kegs inc. ball lock posts - all seals and valves in good working order.
1x Harris duel guage CO2 regulator
1x Stainless steel beer tap(never used)
1x Stainless steel pluto beer gun
1xGas and 2xBeer lines with ball lock fittings in excellent cond.(1 never used)
1x Stainless steel drip tray(never used)
1x Stainless steel beer gun holder(never used)_​Located in Caloundra QLD but free shipping to capital cities (seller presumably has a courier contract so may be able to offer good rates elsewhere).​


----------



## Batz

Look what I scored for $105.00 tonight

Of course yet to try it but I believe it is in exellent condition

Here it is...don't tell SWMBO 


How the hell I sneak this into the shed I have to work out ASAP :unsure: 

Batz


----------



## Franko

Batz said:


> Look what I scored for $105.00 tonight
> 
> Of course yet to try it but I believe it is in exellent condition
> 
> Here it is...don't tell SWMBO
> How the hell I sneak this into the shed I have to work out ASAP :unsure:
> 
> Batz



you can deliver it to my house Batz till the coast is clear
lol
Franko


----------



## sqyre

Batz said:


> Look what I scored for $105.00 tonight
> 
> Of course yet to try it but I believe it is in exellent condition
> 
> Here it is...don't tell SWMBO
> 
> 
> How the hell I sneak this into the shed I have to work out ASAP :unsure:
> 
> Batz



you could always leave it at my house.... :blink:  



Sqyre... B)


----------



## Doc

Batz said:


> Look what I scored for $105.00 tonight
> 
> Of course yet to try it but I believe it is in exellent condition
> 
> Here it is...don't tell SWMBO
> How the hell I sneak this into the shed I have to work out ASAP :unsure:
> 
> Batz



I'll think you'll need her help to get it off the trailer  

Doc


----------



## poppa joe

Organize your mates....
Send her to get a new pair of shoes....(tell her theres a Sale on at ?????????)
JUST before your mates arrive.


----------



## mayzi

Anyone after stainless steel bences for their projects. Looks like a commercial kitchen refit and there are a bunch of items listed for $1 4 days to go, worth a look. Newcastle area.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/stainless-steel-ben...1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/stainless-steel-ben...1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/stainless-steel-ben...1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/stainless-steel-ben...1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/refridgerated-displ...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## randyrob

Batz said:


> Look what I scored for $105.00 tonight
> 
> Of course yet to try it but I believe it is in exellent condition
> 
> Here it is...don't tell SWMBO
> How the hell I sneak this into the shed I have to work out ASAP :unsure:
> 
> Batz



"I used it for a second freezer for ice and bait for fishing"

ewww.... i really hope u can get rid of that fishy smell!

Rob.


----------



## Adamt

That stainless steel sink looks like a nice mash tun...


----------



## Doc

We are at 46 pages, so time for a topic split.
All new items to eBay Items IV please

Beers,
Doc


----------

